# Filmzitateratethread



## icks-Tina (27 Dez. 2006)

da ich die Idee auf einem anderen Board von einem unserer Member ganz gut fand und hier nix gefunden hab fang ich mal an.......


Zitat : "Heute ist ein guter Tag zum sterben"........

nun ratet aus welchem Film dieses Zitat stammt...Der der es erratet darf weitermachen.......

mal sehen ob es hier "angenommen " wird das Spiel


----------



## AMUN (27 Dez. 2006)

*Flatliners* - Heute ist ein schöner Tag zum Sterben 

Science Fiction - USA 1989
FSK: Freigegeben ab 16 Jahren - 111 Min. - Verleih: Columbia Tristar
Start: 22.11.1990

Fünf Medizinstudenten wollen die letzte Grenze überschreiten und die Todeserfahrung machen. Nelson ist der Erste. Nach einer Minute wird er von den anderen wiederbelebt. Als er fasziniert von seiner Reise berichtet, reißen sich auch die anderen um den Trip ins Jenseits. Doch Nelson erzählt nicht alles: Seit dem Experiment wird er von einem - ausgesprochen realen - Geist der Vergangenheit verfolgt; dem Jungen Billy, an dessen Tod er die Schuld trug. Während die anderen mit "ihren" Geistern im Hier und Jetzt fertig werden können, begibt sich Nelson noch einmal alleine auf die Reise. Erst jetzt läßt Billy von Nelson ab. In letzter Sekunde können ihn die anderen reanimieren.


Lagt das als antwort???


----------



## icks-Tina (27 Dez. 2006)

ANGEBER !!!! LOL.... ist natürlich richtig aber auch logisch meistens sehen wir ja die gleichen Filme....loL......

darfst weitermachen...

wo ist der Hübsche Weihnachtsgay im Avatar geblieben?.....gibts den nicht auch als Sylvesterman?...

ich fand den gut


----------



## AMUN (27 Dez. 2006)

OK nun mein Filmzitat:

*"Angst negativ zu sehen, ist nicht richtig. Ich möchte nie mit jemandem arbeiten, der keine Angst mehr hat."* 


Viel glück beim raten


----------



## icks-Tina (28 Dez. 2006)

ich weiß es...ich weiß es......sags aber nicht...soll doch mal jemand anderes raten.....


----------



## Blinder Io (28 Dez. 2006)

Na dann bin ich mal so frei:

Dustin Hoffman zu Cuba Gooding jr. in "Outbreak - Lautlose Killer"


----------



## AMUN (28 Dez. 2006)

*Das ist richtig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Du bist dran :thumbup:


----------



## Blinder Io (28 Dez. 2006)

Na dann will ich mal:

*"Cliff Richard hat angerufen. Er möchte sein Hemd wieder zurück haben."*

Viel Spaß !


----------



## Muli (28 Dez. 2006)

Oceans Eleven ...
Das sagt George Clooney zu Brad Pitt, der seinen Anteil für das Hemd von Cliff Richard hemmungslos verjubelt hat und kein Geld mehr für einen ordentlichen fahrbaren Untersatz blieb 


*Thread mal oben angebappt*


----------



## Blinder Io (29 Dez. 2006)

*Ocean's Eleven* ist natürlich richtig ...:thumbup: 

Und *Muli* ist als nächster dran :laola:


----------



## Muli (29 Dez. 2006)

Also hier mal eines aus einem Blockbuster Sondergleichen 

Sollte also nicht so schwer sein, auch wenn es ziemlich kurz ist :3dsmile:


*"Flieht Ihr Narren!"*


----------



## celebrator (31 Dez. 2006)

Hört sich nach Herr der Ringe an


----------



## Muli (31 Dez. 2006)

Und Herr der Ringe ist Korrekt!

Die 9 Gefährten befinden sich gerade in den Minen von Mooria, als der Balrog von Morgoth kommt und Gandalf kräftig einheizt ...

Bevor er in die endlosen Tiefen stürzt, sind das die letzten Worte von Gandalf Graurock!

*Also richtig!*

Du darfst weitermachen


----------



## celebrator (1 Jan. 2007)

Frohes Neues Jahr Euch allen!

Hier was aus einem Kultstreifen: "Oh verehrte Madonna von der gesegneten Beschleunigung verlass' mich jetzt nicht!"

Viel Spaß!


----------



## celebrator (1 Jan. 2007)

Ja, das ist richtig!


----------



## icks-Tina (3 Jan. 2007)

mach mal weiter RickEee...... bitte


----------



## Blinder Io (4 Jan. 2007)

Moment .... ich habs gleich .....

Bruder Tuck ganz am Ende von "Robin Hood - König der Diebe" ?


----------



## Blinder Io (6 Jan. 2007)

OK, dann auf ein neues ... In welchem Film fällt dieser Satz ?

*"Die Leute, die in solche Läden gehen, die studieren Sozialpädagogik und ficken Frauen mit unrasierten Achselhaaren."*

Viel Spaß !!!


----------



## Blinder Io (6 Jan. 2007)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Natürlich richtig, die großartige Szene im Klischee-Kifferladen ... ich liebe diesen Film !

Damit ist RickEee wieder dran.


----------



## Muli (10 Jan. 2007)

Dann mache ich hier mal weiter 

Mal eben ein einfaches ...

*"Hoppsa, dann bin ich stachelig wie ein Kaktus!"*

Lieben Gruss, Muli


----------



## icks-Tina (11 Jan. 2007)

ist nicht immer der dran der die richtige Antwort hatt?


----------



## AMUN (11 Jan. 2007)

paris-germany schrieb:


> ist nicht immer der dran der die richtige Antwort hatt?



Eigentlich ja... aber RickEee hat wohl keine lust und daher hat der Cheffe die Zügel in die Hand genommen


----------



## Muli (11 Jan. 2007)

Ganz genau ...
Das Thema lag jetzt 4 Tage brach ...

Schlimmer gehts nur hier zu:
http://www.celebboard.net/funstuff/t-tittenquiz-bitte-mitmachen-3199.html

Und das Tittenquiz freut sich aif nen Revival :3drofl:


----------



## AMUN (13 Jan. 2007)

Nicht nur schnacken... wir brauchen einen hinweis


----------



## Muli (15 Jan. 2007)

Naja ... dann will ich es euch mal bissl einfacher machen:
Der Untertitel des Film lautet in Deutschland "Liebe bis in den Tod"

Na jetzt ist aber nicht mehr schwer


----------



## Blinder Io (27 Jan. 2007)

Bevor der Thread entgültig eingeht ...

Ist das Zitat aus "Leaving Las Vegas" ???


----------



## Muli (30 Jan. 2007)

Sorry, habs bissl übersehen ...
Aber es ist richtig!
Nicolas Cage stürzt (wie immer in dem Film) volltrunken in einen Glastisch und reisst sich ein paar Splitter in den Rücken.
Nachdem er es bemerkt sagt er diese Worte zu Elisabeth Shue.

Richtig Blinder Io! Du darfst weitermachen


----------



## Blinder Io (30 Jan. 2007)

Das war aber auch ein hartes Stücken rumgegoogel ... Vor allem, weil es noch andere Filme mit dem Untertitel "Liebe bis in den Tod" gibt  

OK, here we go again:

*- "Es wird mir ein Vergnügen sein wieder mit ihnen zu spielen!"
- "Tja, Das Vergnügen liegt ganz auf ihrer Seite!"*

Aus welchem Film stammt dieser Dialog?
Viel Spaß!


----------



## AMUN (30 Jan. 2007)

Das ist aus "Maverick" mit Mel Gibson


----------



## rise (30 Jan. 2007)

Nur mal so am Rande...hab hier noch net eine Antwort gewusst 
Soweit zum Thema "Rise und Filme"


----------



## Blinder Io (30 Jan. 2007)

MEISTER schrieb:


> Das ist aus "Maverick" mit Mel Gibson



Natürlich richtig ! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Du bist dran !


----------



## AMUN (31 Jan. 2007)

OK los geht’s 


*"Ah du bist schon fertig... klasse... Mega-Super-Klasse!"*


----------



## icks-Tina (31 Jan. 2007)

Bruce Allmächtig ? denke das ist richtig oder?


----------



## AMUN (31 Jan. 2007)

Das ist richtig! :skull: 

Das nächste mal werde ich nicht so etwas leichtes bringen also bereitet euch gut vor… aber nun bist du erstmal an der reihe Paris


----------



## icks-Tina (31 Jan. 2007)

Sie kennen sich aber aus mit den Frauen !!!! ... Mann und Frau sind doch wie geschaffen dafür sich zu verstehen oder???


das war mein Filmzitat ....nu Ratet mal schön.....


----------



## AMUN (31 Jan. 2007)

Es ist nicht zufällig "On the Beach" mit Armand Assante


----------



## icks-Tina (31 Jan. 2007)

nein zufällig nicht


----------



## icks-Tina (1 Feb. 2007)

OK...aus dem gleichem Film ..... Zitat 2 :

....so riesig?!!!! man ist das n Otto !!!! ..... ( anderer Charakter sagt ) : der wird wehtun !!!!!!!


----------



## AMUN (1 Feb. 2007)

*Teresa Orlowski in Foxy Lady 1001​*

:3drofl: :3dass: :3drofl:​


----------



## Muli (3 Feb. 2007)

LOL ... was werden denn hier für Zitate eingestellt?
Ich hoffe das ist nicht richtig :3drofl:


----------



## icks-Tina (9 Feb. 2007)

nächster Tip: es spielt ein Französischer Schauspieler die Hauptrolle....... der Film spielt in Frankreich und Japan............


----------



## celebrator (9 Feb. 2007)

Wasabi mit Jean Reno??


----------



## icks-Tina (9 Feb. 2007)

jup....ist richtig....Du bist dran......


----------



## celebrator (9 Feb. 2007)

Herrlich, jetzt habe ich diesen Wahnsinnsvogel - und ich hab' ihn mit offenen Hosenstall!


----------



## AMUN (9 Feb. 2007)

Ein ausgekochtes Schlitzohr mit Burt Reynolds


----------



## celebrator (9 Feb. 2007)

Jau, das ist richtig - auch so 'nen ausgekochten, wa?? :thumbup:


----------



## AMUN (9 Feb. 2007)

OK sehr schön… dann mache ich mal weiter und ich hoffe diesmal erratet ihr mein Zitat nicht so schnell  



*„Habt ihr meinen Smoking aus der Reinigung geholt? – Ja Boss, alle Blutflecken sind raus sieht aus wie neu“*


----------



## Muli (12 Feb. 2007)

Mafia! Eine Nudel macht noch keine Spaghetti vielleicht?


----------



## AMUN (19 Feb. 2007)

Nein das ist leider falsch


----------



## lachapelle22 (20 Feb. 2007)

danke for the women in america


----------



## AMUN (20 Feb. 2007)

Das ist leider auch falsch  


Aber morgen Abend gibt es einen weiteren Hinweis


----------



## Muli (20 Feb. 2007)

Also für einen kleinen Tipp wäre ich aber auch empfänglich


----------



## icks-Tina (21 Feb. 2007)

ich weiß es.....sags aber nicht.....


----------



## AMUN (25 Feb. 2007)

*"Wir brauchen eine perfekte Torte... am besten nehmt ihr Buttercreme mit Mandelsplittern"*


OK mehr tipps:

Spanien/Frankreich 1993
Länge:90:45 min (ungekürzt)
Freigabe:keine Jugendfreigabe

Und einen teil des Covers


----------



## celebrator (25 Feb. 2007)

Accion Mutante denke ich mal!


----------



## AMUN (25 Feb. 2007)

Meinen Glückwunsch… das ist richtig :3dclap: 

Schön das es jemanden gibt der den Kultklassiker kennt  



Du bist an der reihe


----------



## celebrator (25 Feb. 2007)

Na gut: "Ganz unten hinter dem Wasserfall gibt es noch einen Geheimgang nach innen, es war früher bei Angriffen ein Notausgang. Der Bruder vom Cousin meiner Mutter hatte einen Stiefsohn und dessen Schwager hat diesen Gang gegraben!"

Wahrscheinlich wieder zu einfach!


----------



## Muli (26 Feb. 2007)

Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor ...

Ist das vielleicht aus Coronado?


----------



## celebrator (26 Feb. 2007)

Coronado ist falsch!!!


----------



## Muli (28 Feb. 2007)

Das klingt irgendwie nach einer Komödie a la Top Secret oder so ...

Wäre für ein kleines Helferchen dankbar


----------



## Blinder Io (1 März 2007)

Probieren wir es mal mit "Robin Hood - Helden in Strumpfhosen"


----------



## celebrator (1 März 2007)

Hey, doch nicht so einfach  
Es ist keine Komödie und Robin Hood ist es auch nicht!
Aber Schwerter zielen schon in die richtige Richtung!
Es handelt sich um einen zweiten Teil!

GreetZ


----------



## Spezi30 (6 März 2007)

Suchst du vielleicht Rambo 2?


----------



## celebrator (6 März 2007)

Wo kommen in Rambo 2 Schwerter vor?
Es spielt ein Bond-Girl mit, welche im Playboy zu bewundern war und ein paar Platten hat sie auch rausgebracht!


----------



## Spezi30 (6 März 2007)

celebrator schrieb:


> Wo kommen in Rambo 2 Schwerter vor?
> Es spielt ein Bond-Girl mit, welche im Playboy zu bewundern war und ein paar Platten hat sie auch rausgebracht!



du sagtest nur, dass Schwerter schon in die richtige Richtung zielen - also können es auch durchaus andere WAffen sein, dachte ich. ;-)

aber trotz stöberns im Netz - ich bin immer noch ratlos...warte gespannt auf den nächsten Tipp oder die Auflösung des Rätsels durch einen User. :thumbup:


----------



## AMUN (6 März 2007)

Hmmm... Playboy, Schwerter, Bond-Girl:angry: 

Vielleicht "Wild Things 2"


----------



## Spezi30 (6 März 2007)

MEISTER schrieb:


> Hmmm... Playboy, Schwerter, Bond-Girl:angry:
> 
> Vielleicht "Wild Things 2"



ich suche da nur die Schwerter...:mussweg:


----------



## celebrator (6 März 2007)

Eben!!!
Sie war mit Dolph Lundgren verheiratet!
Dolph Lundgren gehört zu der selben Mucki-Riege wie der Hauptdarsteller des gesuchten Films, genauso wie Sylvester Stallone!


----------



## Spezi30 (6 März 2007)

Conan?? gabs da nen zweiten Teil von??? Andererseits, in welchem Bond hat denn Brigitte Nielsen mitgespielt?? Ich glaube meine Verwirrung erreicht ihren Höhepunkt  :angry:

es wär supi, wenn du - falls es stimmt - nicht nur die Auflösung bringst, sondern auch noch deine ganzen Tipps erklärst. Ich bin vollständig verwirrt ;-)


----------



## celebrator (6 März 2007)

Na gut, will ich mal gelten lassen....
Conan der Zerstörer hieß die Fortsetzung!
Die Nielsen war mit stallone verheiratet!
Ich meinte Grace Jones (James Bond - A View to a Kill)

Du bist dran!


----------



## Spezi30 (6 März 2007)

habs ja auch geschickt aus dir rausgekitzelt   


"Ich hab mich in dir getäuscht - ich dachte immer, Christmas kommt nur einmal im Jahr!" *g*


----------



## AMUN (6 März 2007)

OK in "Wild Things 2" sind keine Schwerter... aber vieleicht ein Messerchen 

egal du bist an der reihe... und bitte nicht so was schweres ich will auch mal was raten


----------



## Spezi30 (6 März 2007)

MEISTER schrieb:


> OK in "Wild Things 2" sind keine Schwerter... aber vieleicht ein Messerchen
> 
> egal du bist an der reihe... und bitte nicht so was schweres ich will auch mal was raten



Zitat steht doch schon. ;-) ein Beitrag darüber


----------



## Spezi30 (6 März 2007)

RickEee schrieb:


> "Die Welt ist nicht genug"?!


wow, das ging ja schnell!! Wirklich nicht nachgeschaut oder gegooglet? Wenn nicht, RESSSSPEKTTT! :thumbup:


----------



## Spezi30 (6 März 2007)

RickEee schrieb:


> < Jetzt gibt´s nur einen Trick Kleiner: Wenn ich sage "Spring!" - dann spring ... >


Stirb langsam 3 könnte es sein?  (scheiß-Mindestzeichen, für dieses Spiel sehr unpraktisch is


----------



## Spezi30 (8 März 2007)

RickEee schrieb:


> Wie der Threadtitel bereits sagt: "Ein sehr guter Versuch" - mehr aber auch nicht ... neue Hinweise gibt´s morgen ab 14:30 Uhr ...



da hat aber jemand sehr viel Verspätung...tock tock...


----------



## Spezi30 (8 März 2007)

ah hier..."Nur 48 Stunden"?


----------



## Spezi30 (8 März 2007)

Ice age vielleicht( könnte man bitte für diesen Bereich die Mindestzeichenzahl aufheben, ich werd noch wahnsinnig...?:angry:


----------



## AMUN (8 März 2007)

Ich weiß es… RickEee  

Nachdem ich einer uns bekannten Person mit Elektroschocks und anderen
Foltermethoden gequält habe (ist mein Hobby) musste diese plaudern 

Wer einen Tipp haben möchte überweist Euro 1000,- auf mein Konto


----------



## rise (8 März 2007)

Es bleibt dabei.....habe hier noch nie eine Antwort gewusst


----------



## Spezi30 (9 März 2007)

Ice Age 2? vielleicht, oder nicht?


----------



## icks-Tina (9 März 2007)

ich weiß es auch aber ich sach nix...LOL... trotz Elektroschocks...hihi


----------



## Spezi30 (13 März 2007)

irgendwie hängt hier alles...gib mal nen tipp bitte


----------



## celebrator (13 März 2007)

Der Polarexpress vielleicht?


----------



## celebrator (15 März 2007)

Okay, da ich nicht viel Zeit habe was einfaches: "I'm not in the condition to fuck!"

Greetz


----------



## Blinder Io (16 März 2007)

War das aus "Das Boot" ???

Ist Jahre her, dass ich den Film das letzte mal gesehen habe ...


----------



## celebrator (16 März 2007)

Ja, das ist richtig!!!


----------



## Blinder Io (17 März 2007)

Aus welchem Film stammt folgendes Zitat:

*"Ich werde dir die Augen auskratzen und dann piss ich in deinen Totenschädel!"*


----------



## Blinder Io (18 März 2007)

Natürlich stammt es aus "Eine Frage der Ehre".

Du bist dran!


----------



## rise (19 März 2007)

k werd heir mal meine erste Antwort in diesem für mich echt schweren Spiel abgeben 

Robert de Niro in "Casino"....


----------



## Spezi30 (20 März 2007)

ist es dann vielleicht maverick??


----------



## celebrator (25 März 2007)

Könnte aus der Rosenkrieg stammen!


----------



## Spezi30 (25 März 2007)

the man with a taperecorder in his moisekot schrieb:


> ... könnte sein! Ist es aber nicht!


 Basic Instinct vielleicht?


----------



## Blinder Io (26 März 2007)

Hmmm, wahrscheinlich denk ich gerade um 12 Ecken zuviel, aber nach den Hinweisen tippe ich mal auf ...

Vier lieben dich (Multiplicity)


----------



## Spezi30 (26 März 2007)

Auf der Jagd nach dem Juwel vom Nil??


----------



## Blinder Io (26 März 2007)

Also hab ich doch in die Hinweise zuviel reininterpretiert ...  

Na gut, probieren wir es mit *Eine verhängnisvolle Affäre*


----------



## Spezi30 (26 März 2007)

Ein perfekter Mord? der grottige Grottige Film??


----------



## Spezi30 (26 März 2007)

"Das ist der LKW, der uns alle umbringen wird...!" 

ich weiß, ist nicht sooooooo schwer


----------



## Spezi30 (26 März 2007)

the man with a taperecorder in his moisekot schrieb:


> "Final Destination 2" - bin mal gespannt wann der 4. Teil in die Kinos kommt ...


leider war der dritte eine Enttäuschung im Gegensatz zu den kongenialen ersten beiden Teilen.  
Du bist dran


----------



## Spezi30 (27 März 2007)

Parabuthus transvaalicus schrieb:


> "Ich werde ganz brav sein ... das verspreche ich ..."


ich fürchte, so wird das nix. Ein Tipp wär gut, sonst sitzen wir hier Ostern noch fest


----------



## Spezi30 (28 März 2007)

Star Wars  das war jetzt aber mittem Dampfhammer


----------



## Spezi30 (28 März 2007)

Parabuthus transvaalicus schrieb:


> Star Wars ist natürlich falsch - wie der Profi weiss kam zuerst der 4. Teil in die Kinos - daneben gibt es noch 5 weitere Vorgänger bzw. Nachfolger.



jetzt haste mich vollends verwirrt


----------



## rise (28 März 2007)

ich sag jetzt hier auch mal was....

Star Trek?


----------



## Spezi30 (28 März 2007)

Star Trek 2 - doof rat


----------



## rise (28 März 2007)

halt ich weiss es.....die hanniball reihe!!!!!

Das Schweigen der Lämmer, Roter Drache usw.....


----------



## Spezi30 (29 März 2007)

Parabuthus transvaalicus schrieb:


> ... welcher Teil? Die Antwort darf ruhig etwas genauer sein!


ich tippe auf Hannibal


----------



## rise (29 März 2007)

Nu ei mal nicht so genau... ..bin froh das ich hier überhaupt mal mitraten kann..

Das Schweigen der Lämmer????????


----------



## rise (29 März 2007)

Gut ok danke 
So mein Zitat...

"hilf mir...mein Bruder"


----------



## Spezi30 (29 März 2007)

rise schrieb:


> Gut ok danke
> So mein Zitat...
> 
> "hilf mir...mein Bruder"



da leuchtet bei mir nix, nicht mal dunkel-schimmrig. Ein Tipp wäre gut, sonst könnte das u. U. lange dauern


----------



## rise (29 März 2007)

Ist nen älterer Film...stammt aus dem Jahr 1965...und den kennt ihr alle!


----------



## rise (29 März 2007)

Karl May ist richtig....nur ist eien ganz bestimme Szene die echt weltberühmt ist!Sie stammt nicht aus "Der Schatz im Silbersee"...da lebte er noch


----------



## Blinder Io (30 März 2007)

Gestorben ist Winnetou meines Wissens in "Winnetou 3" ... Also versuch ich es doch gleich mal damit


----------



## rise (30 März 2007)

Richtig die Szene wo Winnetou im sterben liegt...."Hilf mir...mein Bruder" waren mit die letzten Worte von ihm.dies sagte er zu Old Shatterhand.(wem auch sonst) 

Klasse Filme...:thumbup: 

Blinder IO ist dran...


----------



## Blinder Io (1 Apr. 2007)

Here we go:

*"Ich dachte, wir wären ein autonomes Kollektiv."*

Viel Spaß!


----------



## celebrator (1 Apr. 2007)

Monty Phytons "Ritter der Kokosnuss"!


----------



## Blinder Io (2 Apr. 2007)

Rischtisch !!!

Du bist!


----------



## celebrator (2 Apr. 2007)

Okay: "Wenn ich,_piep_will, dass die Vögel tot von den Bäumen fallen, dann fallen die Vögel tot von den Bäumen herrunter! Ich bin der piep!

Bei "piep" wird der Name des Films erwähnt - ist das nicht einfach!?


----------



## Spezi30 (2 Apr. 2007)

rateversuch 1: Forrest gump (hab den nie gesehen, würde aber passen ;-)


----------



## celebrator (3 Apr. 2007)

Forrest Gump will das die Vögel tot vonne Bäume fallen??? :WOW: 
Falsch!


----------



## Spezi30 (3 Apr. 2007)

Donnie Darko dann vielleicht??


----------



## celebrator (3 Apr. 2007)

nein, keine US-Produktion!


----------



## AMUN (9 Apr. 2007)

****Aguirre, der Zorn Gottes****


----------



## celebrator (9 Apr. 2007)

Das ist richtig - hat abba lange gedauert!! :thumbup:


----------



## AMUN (9 Apr. 2007)

Was ganz leichtes


"So ein teil will ich für mich und meine..."


----------



## AMUN (9 Apr. 2007)

Hm… ein Vögelchen sagte mir vorhin das du den Film bestimmt noch nicht so oft gesehen hast. Na ja Pech gehabt und das Vögelchen wird nun ein paar Federn lassen müssen  

Aber eigentlich hast du Recht und darfst weitermachen


----------



## AMUN (11 Apr. 2007)

Hm… wie wäre es hiermit „Disneys Große Pause“


----------



## icks-Tina (11 Apr. 2007)

Hinter der Hecke ? Over The Hedge?


----------



## AMUN (12 Apr. 2007)

Gebe bitte mal eine tipp (den auch ich verstehe)


----------



## icks-Tina (13 Apr. 2007)

ich versuchs mal obs mit Regen zu tun hat...LOL... Rain Man? oder so?...obwohl ich mir nicht vorstellen kann das Du sowas guckst...


----------



## Spezi30 (13 Apr. 2007)

das könnte auf Michael J. Fox zutreffen...Greedy?


----------



## icks-Tina (13 Apr. 2007)

ich denke eher es könnte Mission Impossible 3 sein....LOL...


----------



## Spezi30 (13 Apr. 2007)

paris-germany schrieb:


> ich denke eher es könnte Mission Impossible 3 sein....LOL...



wieso? Gierig aufs Erbe: "Greedy", dann heißer Schlitten Delorian "Zurück in die Zukunft" und der konnte im zweiten Teil auch fliegen. Gelöst?


----------



## icks-Tina (14 Apr. 2007)

mein neues Zitat :

ich habe kein Herz, ich fühle keine Liebe......


viel Spaß...


----------



## AMUN (20 Apr. 2007)

Wer möchte darf weitermachen… paris-germany ist zurzeit verhindert


----------



## Spezi30 (20 Apr. 2007)

Gerne!

"Du bist nicht tot, bevor ichs dir sage...du bist nicht tot, bevor ichs dir sage...!"


----------



## Spezi30 (21 Apr. 2007)

weiß das keiner???....is doch n kultfilm??


----------



## Spezi30 (22 Apr. 2007)

alternativ hätte ich noch folgendes:

„Du hast alle andern umgebracht. Aber weißt du was – du hättest mich töten sollen. Denn ich habe dein Herz gefunden. Ich habe dein Herz gefunden, und ich werde es dir aus dem Körper jagen!“ 

wer eins davon löst, darf weitermachen  
Viel Spaß! :thumbup:


----------



## Spezi30 (25 Apr. 2007)

juhu, keiner mehr da beim raten???  

herrschaftszeiten, noch ein Tipp: die zweite hauptdarstellerin hieß mit Vornamen Amy.


----------



## mtglobe (2 Mai 2007)

Typisch Spaghettifresser - kommt mit nem Messer zu ner Schießerei!!!


----------



## Spezi30 (3 Mai 2007)

mtglobe schrieb:


> Typisch Spaghettifresser - kommt mit nem Messer zu ner Schießerei!!!


du hast wohl den Sinn des Spieles nicht mitbekommen... 
1. lesen
2. überlegen
3. lösen
4. wenn gelöst, neues Rätsel aufstellen, Aber erst dann.  
ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen


----------



## icks-Tina (3 Mai 2007)

Amy Adams? Eiskalte Engel??????????????


----------



## Spezi30 (3 Mai 2007)

paris-germany schrieb:


> Amy Adams? Eiskalte Engel??????????????



nein. ABer nun dauerts echt lang. Amy Brenneman. Mal sehen obs jemand ohne Hilfe von Imdb und Co. lösen kann. ;-)
90er Jahre


----------



## rise (5 Mai 2007)

mtglobe schrieb:


> Typisch Spaghettifresser - kommt mit nem Messer zu ner Schießerei!!!


<----Arghhh!!!!

Dafür das dies dein bisher einziger Post hier war RESPEKT!!!!
Der Sinn des Spiels ist es Zitate zu erraten und nicht sinnlose Kommentare über Italiener abzugeben!!!!:angry: 
Das sie die WM 2006 total versaut haben ist ein andrer Punkt 
Aber solche Kommentare bitte hier nicht mehr!
-------------
At Topic:

Ich weiss es ehrlich gesagt nicht...Daylight?


----------



## Spezi30 (5 Mai 2007)

rise schrieb:


> <----Arghhh!!!!
> 
> Dafür das dies dein bisher einziger Post hier war RESPEKT!!!!
> Der Sinn des Spiels ist es Zitate zu erraten und nicht sinnlose Kommentare über Italiener abzugeben!!!!:angry:
> ...



hi

ich glaube, das mit dem Spaghettifresser war ein Filmzitat. Aber trotzdem muss man erstmal raten und dann weitermachen.
Aber: Es ist DAYLIGHT. Halleluja, das rätsel ist endlich aufgelöst, Halleluja, gib mir ein Amen, gibt mir ein amen  :thumbup:


----------



## rise (5 Mai 2007)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> ich glaube, das mit dem Spaghettifresser war ein Filmzitat. Aber trotzdem muss man erstmal raten und dann weitermachen.
> Aber: Es ist DAYLIGHT. Halleluja, das rätsel ist endlich aufgelöst, Halleluja, gib mir ein Amen, gibt mir ein amen  :thumbup:



Nun ja gut.Mag sein.Trotzdem fand ich den Comment überflüssig.

So ich bin dran hmmm...wird schwer für mi überhaupt was zu finden.

"Ich kann Ihnen nichts vormachen, was Ihre Chancen angeht. Aber: Sie haben mein Mitgefühl."


----------



## Spezi30 (6 Mai 2007)

vom Sarkasmus her vielleicht Starship Troopers?


----------



## rise (6 Mai 2007)

nein das ist falsch^^


----------



## AMUN (7 Mai 2007)

*Alien* würde ich meinen


----------



## rise (7 Mai 2007)

Alien ist richtig:thumbup: 

Frag mich nur wie ihr das immer macht^^


----------



## Spezi30 (7 Mai 2007)

bitte weiter, bitte weiter.


----------



## AMUN (7 Mai 2007)

"Die Wahrheit ist... das etwas in diesem Land ganz schrecklich im Argen liegt!"


----------



## rise (8 Mai 2007)

hmmm....Das Boot ?


----------



## AMUN (8 Mai 2007)

Das Boot ist leider falsch


----------



## AMUN (12 Mai 2007)

Noch ein hinweis...


Eine Revolution ohne Tanzen ist eine Revolution, die sich nicht lohnt


----------



## AMUN (23 Mai 2007)

Was ist hier los… keine Lust mehr zu raten???

OK mein dritter Hinweis:


Ich hoffe das die Welt sich ändert und die Dinge besser werden. Aber am meisten hoffe ich das du verstehst was ich meine wenn ich dir sage, obwohl ich dich nicht kenne und obwohl ich dir wohl nie begegne, ich nie mit dir lache, weine, oder dich küsse, das ich dich liebe von ganzem Herzen, Ich liebe dich...


----------



## Muli (24 Mai 2007)

LOL ... ich hab keine Ahnung ...

Irgendwas aus Bollywood?


----------



## AMUN (24 Mai 2007)

Mit Bollywood hat das nix zu tun

Vierter Hinweis:

Kinostart:	16.03.2006
Verleih: Warner
Laufzeit:	120 Minuten


----------



## Muli (24 Mai 2007)

Dann kann es sich dabei ja fast nur um V for Vendetta handeln 

Den habe ich zwar nie gesehen aber Google weiss "hoffentlich" alles


----------



## AMUN (24 Mai 2007)

Muli schrieb:


> Dann kann es sich dabei ja fast nur um V for Vendetta handeln
> 
> Den habe ich zwar nie gesehen aber Google weiss "hoffentlich" alles




*das ist richtig... Google ist doch zu was gut*


----------



## Muli (29 Mai 2007)

So, dann bin ich mal dran:
Und mein Zitat lautet:

*Merk dir eins: Nichts ist schlimmer als verschwendetes Talent!*


Was sagt Ihr dazu? Aus welchem Film könnte das sein?


----------



## Muli (7 Juni 2007)

Na, keiner eine Idee?

Braucht Ihr etwa schon einen Tipp?


----------



## celebrator (7 Juni 2007)

Vielleicht aus Showgirls?


----------



## Muli (8 Juni 2007)

Showgirls ist leider nicht richtig.


----------



## kiLLeratE (29 Juni 2007)

Spuck mal nen Tipp aus ich hab echt keine ahnung obwohl ich viele filme kenne


----------



## Muli (29 Juni 2007)

Tipp:

Der Film ist mit Robert de Niro.


----------



## Muli (8 Juli 2007)

Na, was ist los mit Euch?

Braucht Ihr noch nen Tipp?


----------



## Muli (11 Juli 2007)

Also Robert de Niro war nicht nur Hauptdarsteller sondern auch Regisseur!


----------



## icks-Tina (21 Juli 2007)

In den Straßen der Bronx ?


----------



## Muli (25 Juli 2007)

In den Straßen der Bronx ist natürlich *korrekt!*

Jetzt bitte ich dich ein neues Zitat hier einzustellen!


----------



## icks-Tina (28 Juli 2007)

Typ1: Was läuft bei Dir?
Typ2: Bloß die Nase ! (Pause)...Keine Ahnung, vielleicht rieche ich irgendwie 
nach Fisch ?!
Typ1: Vielleicht brauchst Du ein neues Deo !?
Typ2: Vielleicht brauch ich ne neue Fresse !!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:​


----------



## Logan5 (30 Juli 2007)

ich glaube das war "Der Sturm" ?


----------



## icks-Tina (30 Juli 2007)

da glaubst du "RICHTIG"...... ich gebe weiter an Logan5...


----------



## Logan5 (30 Juli 2007)

OK!

"Die Ebbe und die Flut des weiten Atlantiks, die Drift der Kontinente, die verschiedenen Positionen der Sonne auf ihrer täglichen Bahn - dies sind nur einigen von den Dingen, die ich in meiner Welt kontroliere!"


----------



## Muli (31 Juli 2007)

Pinky und Brain - Episode 127? 

War nen kleiner Scherz ... Könnte die Truman Show sein ....


----------



## rise (31 Juli 2007)

Muli schrieb:


> Pinky und Brain - Episode 127?




Passt zwar net hier rein aber die Serie ist genial!!!!!:thumbup: 
Welt erobern!^^...so musst emal gesgat werden an der Stelle.

Da ich ier eh nix weiss bin i wieder weg..aber dumm raten kann jeder also sag ich:

Kapitän Nemo????


----------



## Logan5 (31 Juli 2007)

Ok, ich lege noch einen nach  

"Lieutenant O'Neil, wenn ich ihre Meinung hören möchte, sage ich ihnen welche." 

...nein, nicht Stargate


----------



## Muli (6 Aug. 2007)

Könnte das die Akte Jane sein?


----------



## Logan5 (7 Aug. 2007)

Muli schrieb:


> Könnte das die Akte Jane sein?



na das wurde auch mal zeit  

RICHTIG!


----------



## Muli (7 Aug. 2007)

Dann auf ein neues ...

*Es funktioniert! Endlich hab ich was erfunden, was funktioniert!*


----------



## Muli (12 Aug. 2007)

Na, hat hier keiner eine Idee?


----------



## Fr33chen (12 Aug. 2007)

Hm, vermutlich stammt das Zitat von "Zurück in die Zukunft!"  
Allerdings hättest du dann schon einen eher unbekannten Film gewählt! ^^


----------



## Muli (13 Aug. 2007)

Zurück in die Zukunft ist richtig ... War wohl doch bissl zu einfach was?

Ok Fr33chen, it's your turn.


----------



## Muli (3 Sep. 2007)

Dann stelle ich hier mal eben noch einen "einfachen" ein:

"Doch Sieger gehen nach Hause und vögeln die Ballkönigin"!


----------



## Spezi30 (30 Sep. 2007)

Muli schrieb:


> Dann stelle ich hier mal eben noch einen "einfachen" ein:
> 
> "Doch Sieger gehen nach Hause und vögeln die Ballkönigin"!



na, das war aber nicht originol...

Das heißt (klugscheiß-Modus ein):
"Versager jammern immer von wegen ihr bestes - aber Sieger gehen nach Hause und vögeln die Ballkönigin!"
Das ist Sean Connery in "The Rock - Fels der Entscheidung" von Michael Bay.(klugscheiß-Modus wieder aus)

Da das einer meiner Lieblingsfilme ist, weiß ich, dass es stimmt und mache gleich weiter...haben ja schon "etwas" Zeit vertrödelt...


Zitat:
"Du musst den Ofen anheizen, bevor du den Truthahn reinschiebst..."  

na, da bin ich mal gespannt, obs gelöst wird.


----------



## rise (17 Okt. 2007)

Spezi du scheinst ein Filmfreak zu sein wie es scheint!

Da ich immer noch keine Ahnung hab von was ihr da immer redet bzw. ich sowieso hier nix weiss sag ich mal:

/push zu dem Thread hier damit hier mal wieder ein Lösungsversuch kommt!

ich meine einen anständigen mit Ahnung dahinter 

hier nun meiner der net dazu gehört... 

"Dumbo der fliegende Elefant" von Walt Disney


----------



## Spezi30 (26 Nov. 2007)

is ne komödie. Ausn USA


----------



## Spezi30 (27 Nov. 2007)

mmeyerde schrieb:


> *American Pie II*
> 
> Wenn richtig , dann bitte wer anders weiter machen. Habe zu wenig Zeit, um die Rätsel zu betreuen.
> 
> GLG



perfekt gelöst.
wer will??


----------



## rise (28 Nov. 2007)

Gut dann mache ich mal weiter
Allerdings ziemlich schwer!

Kleiner Tip vorweg:Von diesem Film gibt es mehrere Teile!der Name der Reihe reicht also.

"Ich glaube, Sie haben einfach Angst." – "Ja, ja...ich hab ihn...ich hab ihn vor 15 Jahren kennengelernt. Man sagte mir, er sei ein hoffnungsloser Fall. Kein Verstand, kein Gewissen und auch nicht das elementare Differenzierungsvermögen zwischen Leben und Tod, zwischen Gut und Böse, Recht oder Unrecht. Ich traf auf ein 6-jähriges Kind, mit einem blassen, farblosen, emotionslosen Blick und den...äh schwärzesten Augen. Teuflischen Augen. Ich hab 8 Jahre lang versucht mit ihm Kontakt zu bekommen, dann nochmal 7 Jahre um zu verhindern, dass er jemals wieder auf freien Fuß gesetzt wird. Ich wusste zu gut, was sich hinter diesen Augen verbirgt....das absolut Böse


----------



## Mammut81 (30 Nov. 2007)

Dann müsste das doch Halloween sein, würd Ich meinen


----------



## Muli (21 Jan. 2008)

Michael Myers halt


----------



## Muli (31 Jan. 2008)

Dann mache ich hier mal weiter:

"Wir gehen Zwillinge gucken!!!"


----------



## GeorginaB (31 Jan. 2008)

Austin Powers??


----------



## Muli (31 Jan. 2008)

Das ist richtig! Fook Mi und Fook Yu!

Dann war das wohl echt zu einfach was? Dann bist du dran!


----------



## GeorginaB (12 Feb. 2008)

Sry dass es so lange gedauert hat...


"Ich dachte nicht das Sie er wären, ich dachte er wär Sie."


----------



## Tokko (13 Feb. 2008)

Gar nicht mal so einfach....
Aber ich suche.

GrußTokko


----------



## Muli (14 Feb. 2008)

Puuuuuh, das ist nicht einfach ... Aber Tokko ... nicht googlen: Wissen 

Ich tippe mal auf "White Chicks" aber bekannt kommt es mir nicht wirklich vor


----------



## Tokko (17 Feb. 2008)

Tja.

Ist es nun Muli´s Lösung ?

"White Chicks".

Gruß
Tokko


----------



## GeorginaB (20 Feb. 2008)

Nein...ist es nicht...

weiteres Zitat:
"Wieso nennt man ihn den Rabbi?"
"Na, weil er ein Rabbi ist!"


----------



## Muli (21 Feb. 2008)

Tippe mal auf "Snatch". Das kommt mir nämlich bekannt vor


----------



## GeorginaB (21 Feb. 2008)

Nein auch nicht...


----------



## Tokko (22 Feb. 2008)

Und ich sage mal "Lucky Number Slevin / [SIZE=-1]Tarantino[/SIZE]". 

Wofür hat man den eine Videosammlung voller "cranken Scheiß" .


Gruß
Tokko


----------



## GeorginaB (24 Feb. 2008)

Lucky Number Slevin die richtige Antwort :thumbup:


----------



## Tokko (24 Feb. 2008)

Cool...
Und weiter gehts.

"*Und Ihr habt Sie abgeknallt!" 
*(anderer Charakter)*
"Die war nicht ganz dicht... Die hat mich gebissen."


Viel Spass.
Tokko
*


----------



## Muli (24 Feb. 2008)

Ich weiß genau in welche Richtung es geht, aber beim Titel des Films bin ich grad nicht sicher 
Hätte ca. 5 zur Auswahl 

Sage mal:
Dawn of the Dead (Einer der geilsten Zombie Filme überhaupt)


----------



## Tokko (24 Feb. 2008)

Falsch! 

Aber die Richtung ist prinzipiell korrekt. 
Musste mir den Film auch noch einmal aus der Sammlung holen.


Gruß
Tokko


----------



## GeorginaB (26 Feb. 2008)

Da es ja in die Zombierichtung zu gehen scheint tippe ich mal auf: "28 days later" ?


----------



## Tokko (26 Feb. 2008)

Nöööö. Auch nicht.

Wird aber wärmer.


Gruß
Tokko


----------



## GeorginaB (2 März 2008)

Wie wäre es denn mit...Resident Evil...?


----------



## Tokko (3 März 2008)

Welcher Teil? 

Na....sag es, sag es....


Gruß
Tokko


----------



## GeorginaB (4 März 2008)

Ich würde jetzt mal auf den ersten tippen


----------



## Tokko (4 März 2008)

*Resident Evil Teil I

* Das ist korrekt.:thumbup:

Beim betreten des "Hives" wird Michelle Rodriguez von einer weibl. Infizierten gebissen. Daraus resultierte das gesuchte Zitat.


Damit bist du an der Reihe. Ich lass mich mal überraschen.


Bis dann.
Tokko


----------



## GeorginaB (8 März 2008)

Viel spaß mit diesem Zitat.

"Hier ist meine Nummer, vielleicht treffen wir uns irgendwann mal auf einen Kaffee."
....
"Ja, vielleicht treffen wir uns irgendwann mal und lutschen ein paar Bonbons zusammen."
...
"Wie meinst du das?"
...
"Das ist genauso beliebt wie kaffee trinken."


----------



## Tokko (9 März 2008)

Da muss ich echt überlegen....


 
Sagt mir erstmal nichts. Aber kommt Zeit kommt Rat. Ich bleibe dran.

Bis dann.
Tokko


----------



## GeorginaB (14 März 2008)

Sobald ihr einen Tip haben wollt, dann sagt bescheid ^^ 
Weiterhin viel Erfolg


----------



## Muli (14 März 2008)

Das könnte Good Will Hunting sein!


----------



## GeorginaB (16 März 2008)

Perfekt...:thumbup:

Dann mach mal weiter
Bis denne


----------



## Muli (16 März 2008)

"Wenn jemand Gott um mehr Geduld bittet, glaubst du Gott gibt ihm mehr Geduld? Oder die Möglichkeit sich in Geduld zu üben?
Wenn jemand Gott um mehr Mut bittet, glaubst du Gott schenkt ihm mehr Mut? Oder gibt er ihm die Möglichkeit Mut zu beweisen?"


Viel Spaß damit


----------



## GeorginaB (19 März 2008)

Kenne den Film nicht, aber ich tippe jetzt einfach mal auf Troja

Bis denne


----------



## Muli (20 März 2008)

Troja ist nicht richtig  Gibt es weitere Vorschläge?


----------



## Tokko (20 März 2008)

"Königreich der Himmel" vielleicht.

Das Zitat sagt mir nichts.*grummel*

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Muli (20 März 2008)

Auch Königreich der Himmel ist nicht richtig!

Als Tipp: Das Zitat stammt aus einer göttlichen Komödie!


----------



## GeorginaB (21 März 2008)

Evan Allmächtig....oder wie die Fortsetzung von Bruce Allmächtig heißt???

Bis denne


----------



## maierchen (22 März 2008)

War es vieleicht "Constantin"?
mfg


----------



## Muli (25 März 2008)

Antwort: *Evan Allmächtig* ist richtig!
Glückwunsch und du bist dran GeorginaB


----------



## GeorginaB (26 März 2008)

Gut, dann wünsche ich euch viel Erfolg bei diesem schmankerl.

"Wer sind Sie?"

"Wer, wer ist nur die Form als Konsequenz der Funktion des was. Und was ich bin, das ist ein Mann mit Maske!"

Viel Spaß


----------



## maierchen (28 März 2008)

Könnte es vileicht V wie Vendetta sein?
mfg maierchen


----------



## GeorginaB (30 März 2008)

Korrekt...dann lass dir mal was einfallen ^^

Bis dann


----------



## maierchen (30 März 2008)

So mal ein Klassiker!

"Riechst du das,Napalm es gibt nichts auf der Welt was so Riecht!
Ich liebe den Geruch von Napalm am Morgen!"

So dann mal viel spaß! :3dmillitaire:

schönen Gruß,maierchen


----------



## Muli (30 März 2008)

Apocalypse Now müsste das sein


----------



## maierchen (31 März 2008)

Stimmt Genau!:3dclap:
your Turn!
mfg


----------



## Muli (31 März 2008)

Das neue Zitat:

*"Wie siehst du denn aus? Biste gerannt?"*


Viel Spaß beim grübeln


----------



## mjw (11 Apr. 2008)

Lola rennt.

Gruß mjw


----------



## Muli (13 Apr. 2008)

Das war wohl zu einfach  (zu googlen)

Damit gebe ich an dich weiter mit einem neuen Zitat :thumbup:


----------



## mjw (13 Apr. 2008)

*"Also ich werde jetzt bis drei zählen, wenn Du bis dahin nicht den Koffer öffnest, bleiben von Deinem Gesicht nur die Ohren übrig!"*

Leider genauso einfach zu lösen - trotzdem eins meiner Lieblingszitate.

Gruß mjw


----------



## Muli (13 Apr. 2008)

Das klingt ganz nach Pulp Fiction!


----------



## mjw (14 Apr. 2008)

Richtig, und nun das nächste bitte.

Gruß mjw


----------



## Muli (14 Apr. 2008)

Ok, hier mein neues Zitat:

*"Bist du ok?"
- "Nein, ich bin Cherry!"*

Viel Spaß


----------



## mjw (14 Apr. 2008)

Das war schon ein bisschen anspruchsvoller:

*Planet Terror*

Gruß mjw


----------



## Muli (14 Apr. 2008)

Man o Man! Du bist nicht hinter das Licht zu führen 

Dann darf ich wieder an dich abgeben!


----------



## mjw (15 Apr. 2008)

Und weiter gehts:

*"Das Leben ist noch verrückter als Scheiße!"
*

Gruß mjw


----------



## Hotcharlie (15 Apr. 2008)

Hallo liebe CBler. Dachte ich rate mal kurz mit, bevor ich in die Mittagspause gehe 

Das müsste aus dem Film "*Es war einmal in Amerika*" mit Robert De Niro sein.

Gruss,
Hotcharlie


----------



## mjw (15 Apr. 2008)

Hallo Hotcharlie,
das war ein guter Start in die Mittagspause - herzlichen Glückwunsch, die Antwort stimmt und somit liegt es bei dir ein "neues" Zitat anzubieten.

Gruß mjw


----------



## Hotcharlie (15 Apr. 2008)

Alles klar. Dann hab ich hier mal was mit nicht ganz so hohem Schwierigkeitsgrad für euch:



"*Sie haben doch bestimmt etwas vor am Silvesterabend, David. Lassen Sie sich von mir nicht aufhalten. *"

Viel Spass,
Hotcharlie


----------



## mjw (15 Apr. 2008)

Die Zeitmaschine.

Gruß mjw


----------



## Hotcharlie (15 Apr. 2008)

Korrekt. Warum hatte ich schon beim Erstellen des Rätsels das Gefühl, dass Du es ruckzug lösen wirst, mjw ?! 

Du bist wieder am Zug.

Gruss,
Hotcharlie


----------



## mjw (15 Apr. 2008)

Hier ein neues:

*Du siehst gut aus." - "Du siehst scheisse aus." - "Nein, im Ernst. Du siehst gut aus." - "Ich mein das auch so. Du siehst scheisse aus!*

Gruß mjw


----------



## Hotcharlie (17 Apr. 2008)

Ist zwar ein rel. schweres Rätsel, aber ich dachte jemand anderes löst es 

Dann probier ichs nochmal:

Stammt aus dem Film *"Die fabelhaften Baker Boys"* mit Michelle Pfeiffer und Jeff Bridges.

Hoffe ich liege richtig ?!

Gruss,
Hotcharlie


----------



## mjw (17 Apr. 2008)

Ja richtig, Hotcharlie.

Der Staffelstab ist wieder bei dir gelandet. 

Gruß mjw


----------



## Muli (18 Apr. 2008)

Ihr seid einfach zu schnell für mich


----------



## Hotcharlie (18 Apr. 2008)

Muli schrieb:


> Ihr seid einfach zu schnell für mich



Hehe  

Auf ein neues:

*"Trinken Sie einen Schluck Captain. Und spitzen Sie die Ohren. Gleich wirds bumsen."*


Gruss,
Hotcharlie


----------



## mjw (18 Apr. 2008)

Zwei glorreiche Halunken.

Gruß mjw


----------



## Hotcharlie (18 Apr. 2008)

Absolut korrekt :thumbup:

Darfst nun weitermachen...


----------



## mjw (18 Apr. 2008)

Ein "neues":

*"Das kann nur ein Spaghettifresser sein ... kommt mit 'nem Messer zu einer Schießerei!"*

Gruß mjw


----------



## Hotcharlie (19 Apr. 2008)

Der war wieder mal relativ einfach. Rate mal blind drauf los ohne zu checken:

*"The Untouchables - Die Unbestechlichen"* mit Kevin Kostner und Robert de Niro ?!

Gruss,
Hotcharlie


----------



## mjw (19 Apr. 2008)

Richtig.
Du bist dran.

Gruß mjw


----------



## Hotcharlie (20 Apr. 2008)

Also gut. Hier mein Zitat:

*"Was, ich fliege immer noch nicht !? Was ist denn das hier für ein Murksbetrieb?"* 

Gruss,
Hotcharlie


----------



## mjw (20 Apr. 2008)

Die Feuerzangenbowle - vor kurzem noch gesehen.

Gruß mjw


----------



## Hotcharlie (20 Apr. 2008)

:3dthumbup: - Sehe, Dir macht man nix so leicht vor....

Gruss,
Hotcharlie


----------



## mjw (20 Apr. 2008)

Ein weiteres:
_*"Jeder hat das Recht, sich idiotisch zu benehmen"
*_

Gruß mjw


----------



## mjw (28 Apr. 2008)

*HAAAAAALOOOOOO!!!!!*

Nicht mal einen Versuch?

Gruß mjw


----------



## Muli (28 Apr. 2008)

Dann will ich mal nicht so sein:

Harold and Maude?


----------



## mjw (28 Apr. 2008)

So ist es.
Hat ja diesmal lange gedauert. 
Das nächste bitte.

Gruß mjw


----------



## Muli (29 Apr. 2008)

Dann will ich mal wieder zur Tat schreiten:

Sollte nicht so schwierig sein 

"... und dann werde ich dich zu meiner Frau nehmen!"
- "Was soll ich denn bei deiner Frau?"


----------



## mjw (29 Apr. 2008)

Der Schuh des Manitu?

Gruß mjw


----------



## Muli (29 Apr. 2008)

Das ist ...... rrrrrichtig! :thumbup:


----------



## mjw (29 Apr. 2008)

Und weiter gehts:*
"Die schöne und das Biest, sie ist beides"*

Gruß mjw


----------



## Tokko (29 Apr. 2008)

Könnte das aus "Die nackte Kanone" stammen?

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## mjw (29 Apr. 2008)

Nein aus "Die nackte Kanone" ist es nicht.

Gruß mjw


----------



## Muli (29 Apr. 2008)

Müsste ien Klassiker sein!

Blade Runner


----------



## mjw (29 Apr. 2008)

So ist es.
HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH.

Gruß mjw


----------



## Muli (29 Apr. 2008)

Neues Zitat:

"Sieht aus als wäre Freddy Krüger hier gewesen!"
- "Nein man, Freddy Krüger hat vier Messer, das hier sind nur drei - das war Wolverine!"


----------



## mjw (30 Apr. 2008)

Transformers?

Gruß mjw


----------



## Muli (2 Mai 2008)

Transformers ist korrekt!
Du hast aber einen reichhaltigen Fundus an Zitaten immer griffbereit :thumbup:

Damit bist du wieder dran!


----------



## mjw (2 Mai 2008)

Hier mal ein einfaches:

"Haben Sie manchmal Deja-vus?" - "Haben Sie mich das nicht gerade gefragt?"

aber das ist sooooo gut.

Gruß mjw


----------



## Hotcharlie (4 Mai 2008)

Das müsste *"Und täglich grüsst das Murmeltier"* sein. Der Film hat ja Kultstatus 

Gruss,
Hotcharlie


----------



## mjw (4 Mai 2008)

Das ist richtig!

Damit bist du dran!

Gruß mjw


----------



## Hotcharlie (5 Mai 2008)

Dann will ichs mal bischen schwerer machen. Folgendes Zitat trifft auf mehrere Streifen zu. Meine damit aber einen Film, der ebenfalls in die Filmgeschichte einging 

*"Irgendwann muss jeder mal sterben!"*

Gruss,
Hotcharlie


----------



## mjw (5 Mai 2008)

Wir wärs mit Platoon?

Gruß mjw


----------



## Hotcharlie (6 Mai 2008)

Bist ein Genie :thumbup:

Korrekt. Du bist mal wieder der nächste !

Gruss,
Hotcharlie


----------



## mjw (6 Mai 2008)

Hier eins von ´nem Film aus meiner Top Ten Liste:
*
"Die wollen mir sogar den Wagen wegnehmen!" - "Den alten Taunus?"*


----------



## Hotcharlie (7 Mai 2008)

Das ist mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit *"Bang Boom Bang - Ein todsicheres Ding"* ?

Gruss,
Hotcharlie


----------



## mjw (7 Mai 2008)

So ist es. 
Jetzt ist es wieder an dir.

Gruß mjw


----------



## Hotcharlie (8 Mai 2008)

So, mal wieder Mittagspause und Zeit zur "Fütterung" der Zitatspezialisten 

*"Jaa jaaa!" - "So, was heisst hier "Ja ja"? "Ja ja" heisst "Leck mich am Arsch!"" - "Jaa Jaaa!"* 

Gruss,
Hotcharlie


----------



## Muli (8 Mai 2008)

LOL! Das kann ja nur Werner - Beinhart sein


----------



## Hotcharlie (9 Mai 2008)

Korrekt Muli :thumbup:

Du bist wieder dran

Gruss,
Hotcharlie


----------



## Avenger2010 (10 Mai 2008)

Ich mache hier mal in Vertretung für Muli weiter!
Er hat mir gesagt das geht in Ordnung 

Neues Zitat:

*Pfirsich ... ich kriege von Pfirsich nie genug!*


----------



## mjw (10 Mai 2008)

Im Körper des Feindes?

Gruß mjw


----------



## Avenger2010 (12 Mai 2008)

Das ist natürlich richtig!
War ja auch nicht sooo schwer!

Dann bist du wieder dran mjw


----------



## mjw (12 Mai 2008)

Ein weiteres: "Deo verursacht Alzheimer!"

Gruß mjw


----------



## canal1 (13 Mai 2008)

Ich glaub das ist aus Smokin' Aces


----------



## mjw (13 Mai 2008)

So isses, du bist dran ein "neues Zitat" zu bringen. 

Gruß mjw


----------



## canal1 (15 Mai 2008)

Ok hier ein neues
*
"Du meinst, wir haben die Eier von nem Stier gegessen?" *


----------



## mjw (15 Mai 2008)

Knockin' on Heaven's Door?

Gruß mjw


----------



## canal1 (15 Mai 2008)

Wow das ging aber schnell!

Knockin' on Heaven's Door ist richtig!!!!:thumbup:


Du bist drann


----------



## mjw (15 Mai 2008)

Hier isses:

"Der Tod gehört zum Leben dazu."


Gruß mjw


----------



## canal1 (17 Mai 2008)

Also das müsste aus Forrest Gump sein


----------



## mjw (17 Mai 2008)

Richtig!
Du bist dran.

Gruß mjw


----------



## canal1 (17 Mai 2008)

So hier ein neues

*"Ist doch toll! Wir haben Logenplätze für den Weltuntergang!"*


----------



## mjw (17 Mai 2008)

Armageddon?

gruß mjw


----------



## canal1 (18 Mai 2008)

:thumbup: Das ist richtig!


Du bist drann


----------



## mjw (18 Mai 2008)

Hier ein neues:

"Büro ist wie... Achterbahn fahren, ein ständiges auf und ab. Wenn man das 8 Stunden machen muss, täglich, dann kotzt man irgendwann!"

Gruß mjw


----------



## Muli (18 Mai 2008)

Klingt nach Stromberg


----------



## mjw (18 Mai 2008)

So ist es - weiter geht mit dir.


----------



## Muli (19 Mai 2008)

Dann hier ein Neues!

"Bist du blind? Wir sind eine Country-Band!"
- "Ja, ich bin blind, schon seit ich sieben war..."


----------



## canal1 (20 Mai 2008)

Also ich tipp mal auf
RAY???


----------



## LuckyStrike (20 Mai 2008)

canal1 schrieb:


> Also ich tipp mal auf
> RAY???



*Richtig!*


----------



## Muli (20 Mai 2008)

Japp! "Ray" ist richtig 

Dann bist du dran canal1 oder auch Nihilus ... wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst


----------



## canal1 (20 Mai 2008)

Dann erlaube ich mir mal das nächste zubringen!

"Du kanntest Jesus?" - "Kannte? Scheisse, der schuldet mir noch 12 Mäuse."


----------



## mjw (20 Mai 2008)

Dogma?


----------



## LuckyStrike (20 Mai 2008)

mjw schrieb:


> Dogma?



*Jop Dogma,du bist dran.*


----------



## mjw (20 Mai 2008)

Da isses:

*"Sein Sohn ist in Manhattan. Das sollten sie vielleicht wissen, bevor Sie an seinen Motiven zweifeln!"*


----------



## canal1 (20 Mai 2008)

Das müsste

The Day after Tomorrow 

sein!


----------



## mjw (20 Mai 2008)

Perfekt!
Und weiter gehts mit dir.

Gruß mjw


----------



## canal1 (21 Mai 2008)

Hier das nächste


Zu gerne würde ich noch mit ihnen plaudern - aber ich habe noch ein Festessen mit einem guten Freund.


----------



## mjw (21 Mai 2008)

Das Schweigen der Lämmer.

Guten Hunger 

Gruß mjw


----------



## canal1 (21 Mai 2008)

Das ist RICHTIG!:thumbup:

Du darfst weiter machen


----------



## mjw (21 Mai 2008)

Here it is:

*Aber was, wenn es kein Morgen gibt? Heute gab es nämlich auch keins.*


----------



## Muli (23 Mai 2008)

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier?


----------



## mjw (23 Mai 2008)

Richtig - na jetzt bist du wieder dran .


----------



## Muli (23 Mai 2008)

Dann hier mal was neues:

"Ich bin Henry der Rote - Herzog von Shale - Herr der Nordländer und Anführer meiner Leute."
- "Na du scheinst dich ja für eine ziemlich grosse Nummer zu halten."


----------



## mjw (23 Mai 2008)

Armee der Finsternis, google sei Dank.

Gruß mjw


----------



## Muli (26 Mai 2008)

Blödes Google ... aber google hat (wie so oft) recht ...

Du bist dran


----------



## mjw (26 Mai 2008)

Et voilà:

„Der Versuch ist der erste Schritt zum Scheitern.“

Gruß mjw


----------



## maierchen (26 Mai 2008)

Denke mal "die Simpsons"


----------



## mjw (26 Mai 2008)

Richtig gedacht - du bist ....


----------



## maierchen (27 Mai 2008)

So dann schauen wir mal!
""Mr. Anderson! Sind Sie ein Mann, oder eine Amöbe?"

Viel Spaß!


----------



## canal1 (27 Mai 2008)

Der Club der toten Dichter


----------



## maierchen (27 Mai 2008)

Richtich dann mal viel spaß!


----------



## canal1 (27 Mai 2008)

Dann mach ich mal weiter.


*"Ey Mann, dein Taxi hatte ne Sirene!" *


----------



## mjw (28 Mai 2008)

Gegen jede Regel.


----------



## canal1 (28 Mai 2008)

:3dthumbup: Das ist Richtig:3dthumbup:


Du bist drann


----------



## mjw (28 Mai 2008)

Jo, hier das nächste:

"Übelall ist Lauschgift! Hier ist Übelall Lauschgift! In allen Ecken!!"


----------



## Muli (28 Mai 2008)

Frühstück bei Tiffany 

Hier mal das nächste:

*"Geblatenel Leis?"
- "Gebratener Reis, gebratener Reis, du Plolet!"*


----------



## mjw (28 Mai 2008)

Lethal Weapon 4?


----------



## Muli (28 Mai 2008)

Blöde Suchmaschine! Kann man hier google nicht mal außen vor lassen 

Das ist natürlich richtig und du bist dran


----------



## mjw (28 Mai 2008)

Hier is et:

*Jetzt kann er nichts mehr anstellen. Nach der Operation.*

Gruß mjw


----------



## canal1 (30 Mai 2008)

Einer flog über das Kuckucksnest?


----------



## mjw (30 Mai 2008)

Jawohl - jetzt du.

Gruß mjw


----------



## canal1 (30 Mai 2008)

Hier isses

"Wow, das muss Burt Reynolds sein oder so ein Koffer."


----------



## maierchen (31 Mai 2008)

Tipp mal auf" Happy Gilmore" !


----------



## canal1 (31 Mai 2008)

Absolut richtig!!! :3dthumbup:

Dann darfst du das nächste bringen:thx:


----------



## maierchen (3 Juni 2008)

So dann viel spass damit!​
"Manhattan, die versunkene Stadt... Das Ende der Welt." - "Wo die Löwen weinen.


----------



## Hotcharlie (4 Juni 2008)

Hi Jungs & Mädels vom CB. Hab gerade ne kurze Mittagspause und dachte ich rate mal wieder kurz mit 

Das müsste "*A.I. - Künstliche Intelligenz*" von Steven Spielberg sein

Gruss,
Hotcharlie


----------



## maierchen (5 Juni 2008)

Recht gehabt Hotcharlie,du bist dran!


----------



## Hotcharlie (6 Juni 2008)

OK. Dann hier mal was aus nem absolut aktuellen Streifen. Die Auflösung dürfte also kein grosses Prob sein :

*"Ich dachte Sie sind Professor?!" "Halbtags."*

Viel Spass und Gruss,
Hotcharlie


----------



## mjw (6 Juni 2008)

Indiana Jones 4 - Königreich der Kristallschädel


----------



## Hotcharlie (7 Juni 2008)

War mir ja fast klar, dass Du es löst mjw 

Nun bist Du wieder an der Reihe...

Greetz,
Hotcharlie


----------



## mjw (7 Juni 2008)

Bann hier , aus ´nem echten Klassiker:

*"Sushi, so hat mich meine Ex-Frau immer genannt. Kalter Fisch."*


----------



## canal1 (7 Juni 2008)

Bladerunner?


----------



## mjw (7 Juni 2008)

Ja stimmt, now it´s your turn ....


----------



## canal1 (8 Juni 2008)

Hier isses

*"Riech mal an dem Bein und sag mir, ob es schon nach Käse riecht"*


----------



## maierchen (8 Juni 2008)

Der Soldat James Ryan könte es sein!


----------



## canal1 (8 Juni 2008)

Das ist absolut RICHTIG!!!


Du bist an der Reihe:thumbup:


----------



## maierchen (12 Juni 2008)

So weiter gehts!

"Lasse niemals deine Feinde merken was du denkst."​


----------



## canal1 (12 Juni 2008)

Der Pate


----------



## mjw (16 Juni 2008)

In Vertretung, hoffentlich würdig, löse ich das Quiz mal auf:

JAAAAAAA, "Der Pate" ist richtig!

Und somit canal1, bitte das nächste .....


----------



## maierchen (17 Juni 2008)

Danke Für die Würdige vertretung mjw ,und der Pate ist vollkommen richtig!


----------



## canal1 (17 Juni 2008)

Dann bring ich mal das nächste



*"Scheisst der Papst in den Wald?" *

:3dass:


----------



## mjw (18 Juni 2008)

Buffalo Soldiers - Army Go Home!?


----------



## canal1 (18 Juni 2008)

:3dmillitaireas ist RICHTIG:3djumping:

Dann bist du jetzt dran:thumbup:


----------



## mjw (18 Juni 2008)

Und da ist es:
*
"Nicht so schnell Jaqulin sonst kotzt du wieder."*


----------



## schmangold (19 Juni 2008)

Der Schuh des Manitu ?


----------



## mjw (19 Juni 2008)

*RISCHTISCH *

Du bist dran.


----------



## schmangold (19 Juni 2008)

*2 meter 2 mark*


----------



## LuckyStrike (20 Juni 2008)

schmangold schrieb:


> *2 meter 2 mark*





Jazzclub - Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm

von Helge schneider ?


----------



## schmangold (20 Juni 2008)

räääschtisch


----------



## LuckyStrike (20 Juni 2008)

Neues Zitat :

Bekackt? 
Ja, das ist ihre Antwort auf alles!


----------



## mjw (20 Juni 2008)

Ich bin der DUDE!

*Natürlich: The Big Lebowski*


----------



## LuckyStrike (26 Juni 2008)

mjw schrieb:


> Ich bin der DUDE!
> 
> *Natürlich: The Big Lebowski*



Jop richtig.
Sorry war was inaktiv,viel zu tun auf der arbeit =)


also mach weiter


----------



## mjw (26 Juni 2008)

0 - Problemo. 

Und hier das Zitat:
*
"Hey, du wirst doch hier im Wagen nicht rauchen!?" - "Doch, ich rauche! Was is, stört"s dich? Wenn"s dich stört, mach" ich sie aus!" - "Ja, es stört mich." - "Wirklich?" - "Ja!" - "Ich mach"s Fenster auf..."*


----------



## Tokko (5 Juli 2008)

Lethal Weapon vielleicht?

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## mjw (7 Juli 2008)

Ja, das stimmt!
:thx: tokko - jetzt bist du dran.


----------



## Tokko (7 Juli 2008)

Und weiter gehts.

_"Und denk immer dran: Hol deinen Schwanz nur raus, wenn sie darum bittet... oder eingeschlafen ist."
_
Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## mjw (7 Juli 2008)

*Jay und Silent Bob schlagen zurück?*


----------



## Tokko (7 Juli 2008)

Ist richtig.:thumbup:





Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## mjw (7 Juli 2008)

Ein neues:*
"Bitte behalten Sie Platz Herr Generaldirektor. Seit 37 Jahren arbeite ich für diese Firma. Wir haben aus einem kleinen, miesen Saftladen einen großen...einen...das was er heute ist... und nicht Sie haben darüber..."*


----------



## mjw (10 Juli 2008)

Scheint ja ziemlich schwer zu sein.

1. Tip: Film ist ein deutscher Spielfilm.


----------



## mjw (15 Juli 2008)

Ein weiterer Tip:

2. Evelyn Hamann spielt auch in diesem Spielfilm mit.


----------



## Tokko (16 Juli 2008)

Pappa ante Portas ?


----------



## mjw (16 Juli 2008)

Ja, das war ja ´ne schwere Geburt.
:thx: tokko - du bist.


----------



## Tokko (16 Juli 2008)

Und weiter gehts....


*"Sorg dafür, dass dein Schwanz schön hart und dein Pulver trocken bleibt...dann blüht dein Weizen!" *


----------



## mjw (16 Juli 2008)

*Platoon?*


----------



## Tokko (16 Juli 2008)

Yoo, genau.


----------



## mjw (16 Juli 2008)

Und direkt ein neues:
*
"Du meine Güte, schalt mich ab. Maschinen erschaffen Maschinen...wie pervers."*


----------



## Tokko (16 Juli 2008)

Auf jedenfall irgendein Starwars Film.

Ich sag mal "Star Wars: Episode I – Die dunkle Bedrohung".


----------



## mjw (17 Juli 2008)

Starwars ist richtig, der Teil leider nicht.

*"Star Wars: Episode II - Angriff der Klonkrieger" ist die richtige Episode.*

Da Starwars für mich reicht, bist du jetzt dran.


----------



## Tokko (17 Juli 2008)

Weiter gehts....

*"Menschen, oder? Die meinen die dürfen alles!" - "Waren bestimmt Amerikaner!"*


----------



## mjw (17 Juli 2008)

*Findet Nemo?*



​


----------



## Tokko (17 Juli 2008)

Dat jibbet ja nicht.

Ist richtig.


----------



## mjw (17 Juli 2008)

Dann ein weiteres:
*
"Gebt uns 2 bis 7 Minuten, um uns zu entscheiden."*


----------



## Hotcharlie (22 Juli 2008)

Da der liebe Tokko es net so richtig drauf hat anspruchsvolle Zitate zu stellen oder gar zu erraten springe ich kurz ein  *kopfstreichel*:

Das dürfte *"Vier Fäuste gegen Rio"* sein. Mit Terence Hill und Bud Spencer 

Gruss,
Hotcharlie


----------



## mjw (22 Juli 2008)

Hi Charlie und :thx:

*You are the man!*

Die Antwort ist natürlich richtig, mach bitte weiter.


----------



## Hotcharlie (23 Juli 2008)

OK. Dann mal was lyrisch wertvolles 

*"Du bist mit Abstand das dümmste, armseeligste, madenverseuchteste Stück Scheiße, dass jemals aus einem Schweinearsch gefurzt wurde!"*

Gruss,
Hotcharlie


----------



## mjw (23 Juli 2008)

Bad Santa mit Billy Bob Thornton.


----------



## Hotcharlie (23 Juli 2008)

Korrekt - you`re the next....:thumbup:


----------



## mjw (23 Juli 2008)

Dann bitte :
*
Ein Schwein frisst und schläft in seiner Scheisse. Ich esse kein Fleisch von einem Tier, dass nicht genug Verstand besitzt, sich aus seinen eigenen Fäkalien zu erheben.*


----------



## canal1 (31 Juli 2008)

Das müsste aus Pulp Fiction sein!!!


----------



## mjw (31 Juli 2008)

*So isset - du bist an der Reihe. *


----------



## canal1 (31 Juli 2008)

Ok dann ratet mal!

*"Sie machen gerade große Fortschritte als Arschloch!" *


----------



## mjw (3 Aug. 2008)

*Mr. Bill?*


----------



## canal1 (5 Aug. 2008)

:3dmillitaire: Jup genau!!!

Du bist an der Reihe:thumbup:


----------



## mjw (7 Aug. 2008)

Ich übergeb den Staffelstab  an jemand anderes, der "Erste" der das liest ist dran*!!!!*


----------



## maierchen (12 Aug. 2008)

Na gut ich hab da mal einen!
"Halts Maul! Ich befehle dir, den Mund zu halten!" - "Befehlen ? Hey, was glaubt der was er ist!?" - "Ich bin euer König!" - "Ich hab Euch nicht gewählt!"

viel Spaß damit


----------



## Tokko (16 Aug. 2008)

Sehe ich jetzt erst.

Müsste eigentlich der Klassiker " Ritter der Kokosnuss" sein.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## maierchen (31 Aug. 2008)

Stimmt du bist dran!


----------



## Tokko (31 Aug. 2008)

Und weiter gehts.

* "Hört mal, ich rieche was!"*


----------



## bathlet (1 Sep. 2008)

ich würde mal sagen das stammt aus "Gohstbusters 1"


----------



## Tokko (2 Sep. 2008)

"Ghostbusters" ist korrekt.

War wohl doch zu einfach.

Du bist dran bathlet.


----------



## bathlet (27 Sep. 2008)

so hier ist meins 
hoffe es ist nicht zu schwer

"Ich hoffe mal schwer, dass sie das irgendwie vom Maschinenraum aus in den Griff kriegen kann, Ansonsten kann das ne ziemlich interessante Landung werden." "Definiere "interessant"!" "Oh Gott, oh Gott, wir werden alle sterben!?":thumbup:

good luck


----------



## Jeaniholic (27 Sep. 2008)

Serenity


----------



## bathlet (27 Sep. 2008)

Richtig der kandidat hat 100 Punkte


----------



## Jeaniholic (27 Sep. 2008)

OK, hier das nächste Zitat: "Warum liegt hier denn Stroh rum?"


----------



## Tokko (29 Sep. 2008)

Ich wurde gezwungen während der Suche diverse Schmuddelfilme über mich ergehen zu lassen. Schäm dich.

Ich hab nur dieses Video gefunden. Wie der Streifen heißt weiß ich nicht. Ist halt ein Porno Dialog.

http://www.chilloutzone.de/files/05012104.html


----------



## Jeaniholic (29 Sep. 2008)

Lass ich mal gelten...

Mich würde aber interessieren, wie der Film denn nun heißt.


----------



## General (29 Sep. 2008)

Könnte man nicht bei den Spielfilmen bleiben.
Sätze aus irgendeinen Porno,da kommt wohl nur Tokko drauf:3dgreat:


----------



## Tokko (29 Sep. 2008)

Ich glaube das ist der Titel...

"Die megageile Kükenfarm"


----------



## Jeaniholic (30 Sep. 2008)

Ja.


----------



## Tokko (1 Okt. 2008)

Und weiter gehts.

"Ich will ihn tot sehn. Ich will seine Familie tot sehn. Ich will, dass sein Haus niedergebrannt wird. Ich will mitten in der Nacht auf seine Asche pissen.."


----------



## FesselndEr (2 Okt. 2008)

Das klingt nach "The Untouchables".... toller Film übrigens!


----------



## Tokko (2 Okt. 2008)

Das ist korrekt.

Ist ja schon ein Klassiker.


----------



## FesselndEr (2 Okt. 2008)

Okay, dann meins:

"Ich geb auf! Mein Gesicht steckt in der Butter!"


----------



## Tokko (6 Okt. 2008)

Ich komme nicht drauf. 



Gibts da irgendwie noch ein zweites Zitat oder etwas was einen weiterhilft.


----------



## FesselndEr (6 Okt. 2008)

Besagter Film steckt voll von witzigen Zitaten und Dialogen. Ist wirklich eine echte Empfehlung! Vielleicht hilft dieses Zitat hier weiter:

"Haben Sie ein Pflaster und Desinfektionssalbe?" - "Nein, nein. Und ich fürchte, ich habe auch die eiserne Lunge verliehen."


----------



## Hotcharlie (6 Okt. 2008)

Na dann will ich mal wieder mitraten 

Das dürfte der Film "*Mitten ins Herz - Ein Song für dich*" mit Drew Barrymore und Hugh Grant sein.

Gruss,
Hotcharlie


----------



## FesselndEr (6 Okt. 2008)

Okay, Charlie. Richtig geraten! :thumbup: Du bist dran....


----------



## Hotcharlie (8 Okt. 2008)

OK. Da es uns FesselndEr es uns sehr schwierig gemacht hat, nun mal was relativ einfaches zum erraten 

"*Ozzy, was für ne Nummer zieht ihr ab? Wieso land ich auf einmal in einem Menschen ? Ich hab aufm Kaninchen gelernt!*"

Gruss,
Hotcharlie


----------



## FesselndEr (8 Okt. 2008)

Reise ins Ich? Mit Dennis Quaid?


----------



## Hotcharlie (9 Okt. 2008)

Absolut korrekt :3dthumbup:

Nun bist Du wieder an der Reihe !

Gruss,
Hotcharlie


----------



## FesselndEr (9 Okt. 2008)

Besten Dank, Charlie. Dann will ich mal das nächste Zitat ins Rennen werfen. Obwohl... eigentlich ist es mehr als "nur" ein Zitat. Vor allem finde ich beachtlich, dass der Schauspieler das hier gesagt hat, ohne auch nur einen einzigen Kameraschnitt. Beachtliche Leistung in aus meiner Sicht eine der besten und intensivsten Filmszenen, die ich jemals gesehen habe....

*"Ich habe sie alle von Anfang an gewarnt. Ich habe immer so was gesagt, wie, vielleicht auch nur zwischen den Zeilen, „Ich muss euch dringend warnen, denn es steht mir unsichtbar auf der Stirn geschrieben: „Geht keine feste Beziehung ein" und "Wird niemals heiraten““. Trotz all meiner Bemühungen spüre ich langsam hier und da kleine Risse in meiner polierten Fassade. Wissen Sie, wenn ich auf mein kurzes Leben zurückblicke und auf all die Frauen, die ich gekannt habe,muss ich einfach an all das denken, was sie für mich getan haben und wie wenig ich für sie getan habe… Wie sehr sie sich um mich gekümmert haben, mich umsorgt haben und ich dankte es ihnen, indem ich mich nie revangiert habe. Ja… Und ich dachte, ich habe dass bessere Ende erwischt.
Hab ich was erreicht? Mal ehrlich! Ein bisschen was im Portemonaie, einen feinen Zwirn, ein poliertes Auto zur ständigen Verfügung und dass ich Single bin. Ja… Ungebunden, frei wie ein Vogel... Ich bin von niemanden abhängig und niemand ist von mir abhängig. Mein Leben gehört mir selbst… Aber ich habe keinen Seelenfrieden... Und wenn man den nicht hat, hat man gar nichts." *

Ich hoffe, jemand kennt diesen Film.....


----------



## Hotcharlie (9 Okt. 2008)

Bin zufällig kurz auf CB on und schon wieder über Dein Zitat "gefallen"

Glaube, das ist aus dem Film "*Alfie*" mit Jude Law in der Hauptrolle. Der Film aus dem Jahre 2004 ist übrigens ein Remake des gleichnamigen Films von 1966 (damaliger deutscher Titel: Der Verführer läßt schön grüßen) mit Michael Caine.

Gruss,
Hotcharlie


----------



## FesselndEr (9 Okt. 2008)

Hallo Charlie,

genau so ist es. :thumbup: Ein wunderschöner Film und auf jeden Fall einen Blick wert. 

Du bist dran!


----------



## Hotcharlie (10 Okt. 2008)

OK. Hier das Zitat:

*"Bist du mein Gewissen?" - "Ähh, was Ähh ja, ja genau. Hallo lange nicht mehr miteinander geredet. Sag mal siehst du irgendwas?" - "Hmm, ja ich sehe ein Licht. Du Gewissen, bin ich tot?" - "Nein ich sehe es ja auch!"*

Gruss,
Hotcharlie


----------



## FesselndEr (11 Okt. 2008)

Zu blöd. Ich weiß, dass ich das schon mal irgendwo gehört habe, aber ich komm einfach nicht drauf... :devil: Ich hoffe mal, dass dieses Zitat bald richtig zugeordnet ist und ich ne neue Chance bekomme, was zu erraten....


----------



## Hotcharlie (12 Okt. 2008)

Kleiner Tipp zu dem Film: Es handelt sich um einen Animationsfilm von Pixar.

Hier noch ein weiteres Zitat aus dem Film.

*"Bitte um Verzeihung. Hallo! Kein Grund zur Beunruhigung." - "Wir wollten nur checken, ob unser neuester Homie korrekt nach Hause gekommen ist."*

Gruss,
Hotcharlie


----------



## rangerio (12 Okt. 2008)

dürfte Findet Nemo sein.


----------



## Hotcharlie (12 Okt. 2008)

Volltreffer !

Nun bist Du an der Reihe rangerio 

Gruss,
Hotcharlie


----------



## rangerio (12 Okt. 2008)

"Ich bin kein Held, denn jedes Land hat die Helden, die es verdient. Michael Schumacher ist ein Held, weil er schnell um die Kurve fahren kann und keine Steuern zahlt. Armes Land."


----------



## FesselndEr (14 Okt. 2008)

Ich kenn das Zitat nicht. Aber es ist auf jeden Fall ein gutes!  Gibts eventuell noch ein anderes Zitat aus diesem Film? Oder ein neues? Allzu viele scheinen sich ja an dieser Raterunde hier nicht beteiligen zu wollen....


----------



## rangerio (15 Okt. 2008)

ja ok, war vielleicht zu schwer. ist aus der deutschen komödie "Muxmäuschenstill". ein klasse film. ein neues: "Ich bin ein goldener Gott. Und sag dem Roling Stone Magazine, meine letzten Worte waren … Ich bin auf Drogen!"


----------



## Feuersänger (19 Okt. 2008)

Ich glaub so ein "Road-Movie" über nen Minderjährigen der ne Rockband begleitet und von den Groupies als die besoffen waren vernascht wurde.

Ich komm aber nicht auf den Titel.


----------



## rangerio (21 Okt. 2008)

lass ich zählen. der titel wäre "almost famous" gewesen. du bist dran.


----------



## Feuersänger (21 Okt. 2008)

Hier mal ein Klassiker:

Ich kann Ihnen nichts vormachen, was Ihre Chancen angeht. Aber: Sie haben mein Mitgefühl.

Viel Spass


----------



## Hotcharlie (21 Okt. 2008)

Da brauch ich nicht gross nachschauen. Dürfte mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit aus einem meiner Lieblingsfilme sein *"Alien 1"* ?! 

Gruss,
Hotcharlie


----------



## Feuersänger (21 Okt. 2008)

Treffer. 

Bist dran.


----------



## Hotcharlie (22 Okt. 2008)

OK. Dann hab ich hier ein Zitat für euch, welches ebenfalls nicht schwer zu erraten sein dürfte:

*"Ich spür die Gier, die Gier nach Tempo in mir!"*

Gruss,
Hotcharlie


----------



## Feuersänger (22 Okt. 2008)

Ich glaub von dem größten Idioten der jemals vor die Kamera getreten ist:

Tom Cruise in Top Gun.


----------



## Hotcharlie (23 Okt. 2008)

Recht haste. Sowohl mit Deiner Aussage bez. Tom Cruise als auch der Zitatauflösung. Du darfst weitermachen :thumbup:

Gruss,
Hotcharlie


----------



## Feuersänger (23 Okt. 2008)

Hab ich mir gerade angesehen und dachte es passt:

Nimm den besten Orgasmus, den Du je hattest, nimm ihn mal 1000 und Du bist noch nicht einmal nah dran.

HF


----------



## FesselndEr (28 Okt. 2008)

Ups... dass ich das jetzt erst gesehen habe... super einfach, immerhin einer meiner absoluten Lieblingsfilme! Ewan McGregor in *Trainspotting*! :thumbup:


----------



## FesselndEr (31 Okt. 2008)

Könnte das vielleicht mal jemand bestätigen? Würde gern weitermachen.....


----------



## Tokko (2 Nov. 2008)

Hab nachgeschaut.

Trainspotting ist korrekt.:thumbup:


----------



## FesselndEr (2 Nov. 2008)

Super. Ich danke dir, Tokko! Dann wollen wir mal weitermachen... Hier mal eins aus meinem absoluten Lieblingsfilm:

*"Weisst du was ich manchmal denke? Es müsste immer Musik da sein. Bei allem was du machst. Und wenns so richtig scheisse ist, dann ist wenigstens noch die Musik da. Und an der Stelle wo, wo es am allerschönsten ist, da müsste die Platte springen und du hörst immer nur diesen einen Moment."*

Bin mal gespannt, wer den Film noch alles kennt.... ;-)


----------



## Hotcharlie (3 Nov. 2008)

Der Film ist net schlecht, wenn auch net unbedingt mein Genre  - Sollte sich um...

"*Absolute Giganten"* von Sebastian Schipper handeln...

Gruss,
Hotcharlie


----------



## FesselndEr (3 Nov. 2008)

Genau der isses!  Ich habe noch nie einen Film gesehen, der mich vergleichbar gerührt und bewegt hätte.... eine Sternstunde des deutschen Kinos!

Du bist dran, Charlie! ;-)


----------



## Tokko (4 Nov. 2008)

Hab den Film noch nie gesehen. *schäm*


----------



## Feuersänger (8 Nov. 2008)

Macht ihr noch weiter?


----------



## FesselndEr (8 Nov. 2008)

Habe ich mich auch schon gefragt.... kommt noch was, Charlie?


----------



## Tokko (9 Nov. 2008)

Geben wir Charlie noch ein bissel Zeit.


----------



## Hotcharlie (9 Nov. 2008)

Da bin ich wieder...

Mal schauen, wers erratet. Tipp: Es ist kein Erotikstreifen 

*"Lass uns Körperflüssigkeit austauschen, Bitch!" *

Gruss,
Hotcharlie


----------



## Feuersänger (10 Nov. 2008)

Aus Hannibal.

Ich hab zwar nur das Buch aber müsste auch im Film so gewesen sein.


----------



## Hotcharlie (10 Nov. 2008)

Absolut richtig getippt. Nun bist Du wieder an der Reihe


----------



## Feuersänger (10 Nov. 2008)

Ist etwas älter aber doch immer noch sehenswert.


"Ich kann nie Leid empfinden. Ich kann traurig sein, aber das ist nicht das Gleiche."


----------



## Hotcharlie (13 Nov. 2008)

Das dürfte aus *"Das letzte Einhorn"* sein. Ist ein klasse gemachter Animationsfilm.

Gruss,
Hotcharlie


----------



## Feuersänger (13 Nov. 2008)

Hast recht, bist dran.


----------



## Hotcharlie (14 Nov. 2008)

OK. Dann mal wieder was kultiges. Wer kürzlich "Wetten dass ?!" gesehen hat dürfte damit kein Prob haben...

*"Diese Scheiße bleibt zwischen Mir, Dir und Mr.Der-bald-den-rest-seines-kurzen-Scheißlebens-in-unerträglichen-Schmerzen-verbringen-wird-Vergewaltiger."*

Viel Spass & Gruss,
Hotcharlie


----------



## Gwen (14 Nov. 2008)

Pulp Fiction

In welchem zusammenhang kam den das in Wetten Daß..? vor ?


----------



## Hotcharlie (16 Nov. 2008)

Richtig Gwen :thumbup: Du bist dran...

Uma Thurman war ja Hauptdarstellerin in dem Film. Sie war bei Wetten Dass auf der Promicouch !

Gruss,
Hotcharlie


----------



## FesselndEr (23 Nov. 2008)

Was ist los Gwen? Kommt noch ein neues Zitat von dir?


----------



## Feuersänger (25 Nov. 2008)

Gute Frage, wollt ich auch stellen.


----------



## FesselndEr (26 Nov. 2008)

Also wenn Gwen sich nicht rührt, dann möchte ich gerne Charlie bitten, dass er uns neues Futter für die grauen Zellen gibt. Immerhin kam das letzte Zitat ja auch von ihm. Hauptsache, es geht hier mal weiter.....


----------



## Hotcharlie (29 Nov. 2008)

Also gut, dann habe ich mal erbarmen mit euch 

Hier mal ein Zitat aus einem Klassiker mit ner sehr heissen Schauspielerin :drip:

*"Bist du wirklich so dämlich, oder soll das witzig sein?" - "Ich bin wirklich so witzig, sowas gibts!"*

Gruss,
Hotcharlie


----------



## Feuersänger (2 Dez. 2008)

Hmm, kommt mir überhaupt nicht bekannt vor.


----------



## Hotcharlie (2 Dez. 2008)

Feuersänger schrieb:


> Hmm, kommt mir überhaupt nicht bekannt vor.



Tipp: Es ist eine ein italienischer Streifen mit italienischen Hauptdarstellern


----------



## Gwen (2 Dez. 2008)

Der gezähmte Widerspenstige

Und ich werfe gleich mal ein neues Zitat hinein, nicht das ich es wieder vergesse

Shit, ich warte auf den Sonnenschein.


----------



## Feuersänger (9 Dez. 2008)

Hmm, Taxi-Driver mit De Niro ?


----------



## Gwen (9 Dez. 2008)

Hmm...Ja.


----------



## Tokko (16 Dez. 2008)

Gehts weiter?


----------



## achimba (26 Dez. 2008)

Hallo,
weiss nicht obs weiter geht ! 

Hier stell ich einfach mal einen rein:
"Das wird alles abgebucht"


----------



## Tokko (4 Jan. 2009)

Es soll von Loriot sein. Aber welcher Film etc. weiß ich nicht.


----------



## SabberOpi (4 Jan. 2009)

Es ist aus Pappa ante portas


----------



## SabberOpi (4 Jan. 2009)

Ich mach dann gleich mal weiter 

Vater zum Sohn:
Wenn ich morgens aufstehe und dich sehe fängt der Tag schon beschissen an...


----------



## FesselndEr (30 Jan. 2009)

Hmm... hab jetzt länger schon nicht mehr hier reingeschaut. Scheinbar kennt dieses Zitat aber wohl niemand. Hast du eventuell noch mal eins, damits hier weitergehen kann? Danke!


----------



## General (18 Feb. 2009)

"Vertraust Du mir?" 

"Nein!" 

"Dann schlaf mit mir!"​


----------



## Hotcharlie (27 Feb. 2009)

Das scheint mir aus dem Film "*Crank"* aus dem Jahre 2006 zu sein ! 

Gruss,
Hotcharlie


----------



## General (27 Feb. 2009)

Hotcharlie,es ist aus Crank


----------



## Hotcharlie (28 Feb. 2009)

Dann mal wieder ein neues Zitat für eure grauen Zellen...

*"Was betreiben die hier? So ne Art Inzuchtstudie?"*

Gruss,
Hotcharlie


----------



## SabberOpi (27 März 2009)

ISt auch Madagascar


----------



## Hotcharlie (1 Apr. 2009)

Absolut korrekt Sabberopi :thumbup:

Nun bist Du wieder an der Reihe

Gruss,
Hotcharlie


----------



## astrosfan (7 Juni 2009)

*AW: Filmzitateratethrad*

Da Opi nicht will, mach ich mal weiter 

Aus welchem Film stammt dieses Zitat?

"Wir sind hier nicht in Vietnam. Hier gibt es Regeln."


----------



## General (3 Juli 2009)

Oh man ich komme nicht drauf, erst vor kurzen noch gehört


----------



## SabberOpi (3 Juli 2009)

ey astros willst du mich veralbern... müsste The big Lebowski sein


----------



## astrosfan (5 Juli 2009)

Yeah, right Opi :thumbup:
Dann mach mal weiter


----------



## General (1 Aug. 2009)

OPIIII wo bist du


----------



## HeavyA (4 Aug. 2009)

Da hier nichts passiert, drängel ich mich mal vor...

*"Alles Unkraut in der Wüste , ist immer noch eine Blume!"*


----------



## Crash (4 Aug. 2009)

*Leg dich nicht mit Zohan an!*


----------



## Crash (6 Aug. 2009)

Da die Antwort richtig ist... Und es hier sonst ja nicht weitergeht...

Ganz einfach: *"Regen von oben, Regen von der Seite, Regen von unten"*


----------



## astrosfan (7 Aug. 2009)

Müsste *Forrest Gump* sein...
...wo mir auch gut gefiel:
"Das Gute an Vietnam war, dass man immer irgendwas vorhatte" lol4


----------



## Crash (7 Aug. 2009)

*Richtig astrosfan*

Du bist dran...

btw Mein Lieblingszitat aus Forrest Gump :

Hast du Jesus schon gefunden, Gump?" - "Ich hab überhaupt nicht gewußt, daß ich ihn suchen soll


----------



## astrosfan (7 Aug. 2009)

Auch nicht schlecht 

Hier ein neues Vietnam-Zitat:

*"Willst du ein Gewehr der südvietnamesischen Armee? Niemals benutzt, nur einmal fallengelassen." *


----------



## General (21 Aug. 2009)

Full Metal Jacket


----------



## astrosfan (22 Aug. 2009)

Absolut richtig, blupper


----------



## General (22 Aug. 2009)

"Mir geht's so gut, mir scheint die Sonne aus dem Arsch."​


----------



## astrosfan (31 Aug. 2009)

Det müsste From Dusk Til Dawn sein?


----------



## General (9 Sep. 2009)

Oh richtig astros


----------



## astrosfan (10 Sep. 2009)

*"Ihr schwulen Engländer! Isch mache Türklöpfer aus euren Eiern!!"​*


----------



## Crash (10 Sep. 2009)

Tippe auf : *Ritter der Kokosnuss*


----------



## astrosfan (12 Sep. 2009)

Richtig, Crash :thumbup:


----------



## Crash (13 Sep. 2009)

Es geht weiter mit :


*"Ich hab schon keinen vierjährigen mehr geschlagen seit ich acht war!"*​


----------



## Eskalation (27 Dez. 2009)

Ich kann mich erinnern, bei King of Queens mal so ein ähnliches Zitat gehört zu haben. Ist zwar kein Film in dem Sinne, aber vielleicht stimmts ja trotzdem


----------



## Crash (27 Dez. 2009)

Richtig :thumbup:

Du bist jetzt dran


----------



## Eskalation (27 Dez. 2009)

Ich hoffe, Zitate auf Englisch sind auch oke. Da ich die meisten Filme in der Originalfassung schaue, weiss ich nicht, wie der Wortlaut auf Deutsch lauten würde. 

"After all that you really do have to ask yourself if it was all worth it - Course it fucking was."

Der Film ist zwar nicht allzu bekannt, aber ich denke, es sollte schon lösbar sein.


----------



## Eskalation (28 Dez. 2009)

Gut, da der Film anscheinend doch zu unbekannt ist, gebe ich mal einen Tipp.

Danny Dyer spielt die Hauptrolle


----------



## General (6 Jan. 2010)

Football Factory


----------



## amon amarth (18 Juni 2010)

seit januar nix mehr!?!?!? ich mach einfach mal weiter:

"Das hier - ist die Quittung für ihren Mann, und das - ist meine Quittung für ihre Quittung."


----------



## black_adder123 (18 Juni 2010)

Uralt, aber Brazil....


----------



## amon amarth (18 Juni 2010)

ich sollte etwas weiter stöbbern oder meine klassiker auspacken und mal wieder reinschauen... du bist !


----------



## black_adder123 (21 Juni 2010)

OK, einen hab ich...:
"Wenn du versuchen solltest zu fliehen habe ich sechs kleine Freunde, die alle schneller rennen können als Du."


----------



## Crash (21 Juni 2010)

Wollte erst *Schneewitchen und die 7 Zwerge* sagen 
Tippe aber mal *From Dusk till Dawn*


----------



## Punisher (21 Juni 2010)

black_adder123 schrieb:


> OK, einen hab ich...:
> "Wenn du versuchen solltest zu fliehen habe ich sechs kleine Freunde, die alle schneller rennen können als Du."



From Dusk Till Dawn


----------



## black_adder123 (22 Juni 2010)

Respekt Punisher...war doch zu einfach...dann lass uns mal die Zähne an deinem Zitat ausbeißen...


----------



## black_adder123 (22 Juni 2010)

Entschuldige CRASH! Natürlich hattest DU zuerst die richtige geliefert...! Wenn man richtig hinschauen würde, wär das nicht passiert...tststs....mea culpa!:thumbup:


----------



## Crash (22 Juni 2010)

Es geht weiter mit 

*Du fährst so langsam, du könntest bei Miss Daisy Chauffeur werden*


----------



## black_adder123 (23 Juni 2010)

Jaja, immer diese unerzogenen Bad Boys...


----------



## Crash (23 Juni 2010)

Richtig... :thumbup: Its your turn black_adder


----------



## General (24 Juni 2010)

blupper schrieb:


> Football Factory



Und ich hatte Recht  nur mal so am Rande


----------



## black_adder123 (24 Juni 2010)

Okay, es wird schwieriger...:
"3 erwachsene Männer...ausgetrickst von einer Maus..."


----------



## amon amarth (1 Juli 2010)

tipps?


----------



## black_adder123 (6 Juli 2010)

Kleiner Tipp: Amerikan. Film, keine Serie


----------



## paspartout (9 Juli 2010)

The Green Mile


----------



## black_adder123 (13 Juli 2010)

KORREKT! :thumbup:


----------



## paspartout (14 Juli 2010)

Dann bin ich wohl an der Reihe:

A : ''Du hast meinen Freund getötet, dafür wirst du bezahlen!!''. 
B : ''Mit Check oder Karte?''


----------



## Mandalorianer (20 Juli 2010)

*Hellboy *


----------



## Mandalorianer (21 Juli 2010)

*Da Hellboy richtig ist ( Gollum weiß das )
______________________________________

Mach Ich mal den nächsten,ist auch leicht....*
"DumDum will GumGum" oder 
"Gib mir GUM GUM" Larry:"Du willst GUM GUM?" "Du bist neuer DUM DUM


----------



## paspartout (21 Juli 2010)

Nöö,ist falsch

Richtig wäre Hellboy 2

Aber da ich das nächste Zitat ebenfalls kenne:WOW:
,lasse ich das auuuuusnahmsweise mal durchgehen.

Der Osterinsteleierkopf aus "Nachts im Museum"


----------



## Mandalorianer (22 Juli 2010)

**fein* natürlich Richtig  

der nächste darf ...*


----------



## amon amarth (22 Juli 2010)

"ich komme jetzt nachhause!" "das wirst du nicht! die polizei ist hier"


----------



## paspartout (22 Juli 2010)

Dr. Kimble auf der Flucht


----------



## paspartout (27 Juli 2010)

Na gut.Ernsthafter Versuch :

Charlize Theron zu Val Kilmer in HEAT


----------



## amon amarth (30 Juli 2010)

nein. aus dem jahre 1996...


----------



## amon amarth (2 Aug. 2010)

ein schauspieler der ersten garde spielt die hauptrolle... der mit einer bekannten schauspielerin zusammen ist...


----------



## amon amarth (16 Aug. 2010)

D-Fens ... na kommt, jetzt aber!


----------



## Chris Kaname (17 Aug. 2010)

Falling Down - Ein ganz normaler Tag mit Michael Douglas! Der ist aber bereits 1993 erschienen ... :thumbup:


----------



## amon amarth (19 Aug. 2010)

da muß ich wohl besoffen gewesen sein... sorry.

aber klar, RICHTIG!


----------



## Mr.Tetrapack (12 Sep. 2010)

ich liebe wenn ein plan funktioniert....x


----------



## black_adder123 (13 Sep. 2010)

Hannibal is back! :thumbup:
Es kann nur ein A-Team geben!!


----------



## black_adder123 (12 Okt. 2010)

Tja, 4 Wochen ohne Reaktion, dann adele ich mich mal selbst und gebe mir Recht... 

Neues Zitat:
"Der einzige Unterschied zwischen mir und dem alten Prediger ist, er arbeitet für Gott und ich bin Gott."


----------



## Hotcharlie (16 Okt. 2010)

Ja black. Man merkt. Bin i.M. leider zu selten on *hehe*. Dieses Zitat dürfte aus *"Men of Honor"* stammen. Mit Robert de Niro. 

Gruss,
Hotcharlie


----------



## black_adder123 (20 Okt. 2010)

Korrekt! Hier kann man nur 100 Punkte vergeben... :thumbup:
Na, dann freu ich mich schon auf deine Zeile...


----------



## Hotcharlie (23 Okt. 2010)

black_adder123 schrieb:


> .....
> Na, dann freu ich mich schon auf deine Zeile...



Danke. Hier ist mein Zitat " ..*David. Lassen Sie sich von mir nicht aufhalten..."* . Ist aus einer meiner Lieblingsfilme. Sollte net allzu schwierig sein für euch. 

Gruss,
Hotcharlie


----------



## black_adder123 (1 Nov. 2010)

Hmmm...da Tipp ich mal auf die Zeitmaschine....natürlich aus dem Original, nicht aus dem modernen Abklatsch davon...


----------



## Hotcharlie (2 Nov. 2010)

Absolut korrekt. Meinte natürlich auch das Original...Was anderes kommt mir net ins Haus 

Bin dann mal auf den nächsten Thread gespannt...

Gruss,
Hotcharlie


----------



## black_adder123 (9 Nov. 2010)

Tja, einen hab ich noch...: 
"Im Leben zählen nicht die kleinen Momente in denen man atmet, sondern die großen, die einem den Atem rauben."


----------



## Hotcharlie (9 Nov. 2010)

Das müsste aus "*Hitch- Der Datedoktor*" stammen. Da hat Will Smith einmal mehr seine komödialen Schauspielerqualitäten unter Beweis gestellt 

Gruss,
Hotcharlie


----------



## black_adder123 (12 Nov. 2010)

Tja, vollkommen korrekte Anwort! :thumbup:
Bin gespannt, ob noch mal jemand anderes mitmacht bei den Zitaten...


----------



## Spezi30 (12 Nov. 2010)

ich würd ja gerne


----------



## Hotcharlie (13 Nov. 2010)

Tja, wenn Du schnell genug antwortest, kannste der nächste sein, der uns herausfordert Spezi 

Hier mal mein nächstes Rätsel: * "Bitte besteigen Sie den Bus, der ihrer Plakettenfarbe entspricht. Er bringt sie an das von Ihnen gewünschte Ziel."*.

Ist aus einem weiteren meiner klassischen Lieblingsfiilme. Sollte also für euch kein Prob sein !

Gruss,
Hotcharlie


----------



## black_adder123 (22 Nov. 2010)

Tja, wieder möchte niemand antworten. Und ich habe extra lange gewartet... das ist "Westworld" aus den 70ern. Super Film!! :thumbup:


----------



## Hotcharlie (22 Nov. 2010)

Einmal mehr haste recht black....Nun bist Du wieder dran und ich hoffe, dass sich andere beteiligen. Leichter als mein letzter Thread kann ichs def. net mehr machen 

Gruss,
Hotcharlie


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (26 Nov. 2010)

Wann geht's denn hier mal wieder weiter?


----------



## black_adder123 (28 Nov. 2010)

Okay Leute, hier kommt was brutal schweres:
"Seit Anbeginn der Menschheit gab es 3 große Erfindungen: Das Rad, das Feuer und den Playboy."


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (30 Nov. 2010)

Ich glaub das ist aus immer wieder Jim?
(Wär dann aber kein Film)


----------



## black_adder123 (7 Dez. 2010)

Ja, stimmt...ist eine Serie. Aber Serien sind ja auch Filme, wenn auch indirekt...  Das war also doppelt schwer...


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (7 Dez. 2010)

Hier werden wir kämpfen. Hier werden sie sterben.


----------



## lutschian (8 Dez. 2010)

thx


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2010)

M.Schmierhaus schrieb:


> Hier werden wir kämpfen. Hier werden sie sterben.



Ist das nicht von Al Bundy?


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (8 Dez. 2010)

Nein


----------



## black_adder123 (14 Dez. 2010)

300 ist eine gute Zahl....


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (14 Dez. 2010)

Richtig. Endlich geht's hier mal wieder weiter. Du bist dran blackadder


----------



## black_adder123 (27 Dez. 2010)

Alles klar. Jetzt gibts was brutales:

"The Who!"-"The Who?"-"The Who!"

(Das ist kein Zitat aus einem Originalfilm!)


----------



## black_adder123 (28 Dez. 2010)

Ergänzung: Es wird auch in der Kinoversion "Die Wer!"-"Die Wer?"-"Die Wer!" gesagt...


----------



## punkerali (19 Jan. 2011)

ich tippe mal spontan...
the crow ?


----------



## black_adder123 (24 Jan. 2011)

Leider daneben. Das bis jetzt keiner aufgelöst hat, löse ich mal...es war/ist "Zurück in die Zukunft I".
Somit gebe ich das nächste Zitat mal frei...darf eines vorgeben wer möchte...


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Jan. 2011)

"von einem Krieger zum anderen!"


----------



## black_adder123 (28 Feb. 2011)

Stargate? Startrek? 
Das Zitat aber ist so speziell wie "Nimm den Fahrstuhl!"...


----------



## tantalus74 (23 März 2011)

der 13. krieger?


----------



## tropical (1 Apr. 2011)

Two and a Half Men, Berta???


----------



## black_adder123 (5 Apr. 2011)

Ich glaub mal, da bekommen wir keine Antwort mehr...wollen wir ein anderes Zitat nehmen?


----------



## desisfad (20 Mai 2011)

witzige zitate


----------



## Moutevelidis (8 Aug. 2011)

Aus einem der besten Filme aller Zeiten:


"Ich hoffe, dass ich, wenn die Welt untergeht, erleichtert aufatmen kann, weil es dann so viel gibt, auf das ich mich freuen kann."


Viel Spaß


----------



## astrosfan (9 Aug. 2011)

"28 Tage, 6 Stunden, 42 Minuten, 12 Sekunden. Dann ist das Ende der Welt gekommen."


----------



## Mickey Rourke (12 Aug. 2011)

astrosfan schrieb:


> "28 Tage, 6 Stunden, 42 Minuten, 12 Sekunden. Dann ist das Ende der Welt gekommen."



Richard Kelly sein Meisterwek: Donnie Darko!


----------



## astrosfan (12 Aug. 2011)

Ja, richtig. :thumbup:


----------



## Mickey Rourke (13 Aug. 2011)

Sehr gut. 

So, hier ein neues Zitat:



> "Ich sammle Sporen, Grünspan und Schimmelpilze."


----------



## Jumio (14 Aug. 2011)

Ghostbusters....

"Haben Sie irgendwelche Hobbies?"

"Ich sammle Sporen, Grünspan und Schimmelpilze."


----------



## Mickey Rourke (14 Aug. 2011)

Ist natürlich richtig. :thumbup:

_Jumio_ übernehmen sie.


----------



## Jumio (14 Aug. 2011)

"Das Blut Christi. Schmeckt eher wie Merlot." 

aber das ja voll einfach das rauszubekommen woher die Zitate stammen ...  
Lg Jumio


----------



## Spezi30 (19 Aug. 2011)

Da vinci code?


----------



## Spezi30 (27 Aug. 2011)

gehts hier nciht weiter??


----------



## Mickey Rourke (3 Sep. 2011)

Wenn niemand was dagegen hat, übernehme ich die Runde.


----------



## Spezi30 (11 Sep. 2011)

hau rein.


----------



## Paparazzo (1 Okt. 2011)

Wenn du die Zukunft für dich entscheiden willst, musst du die Vergangenheit verstehen!" (Die Herrschaft des Feuers)


----------



## bombastic (1 Okt. 2011)

very nice


----------



## astrosfan (2 Okt. 2011)

Da Paparazzo das Zitat auch gleich aufgelöst hat, kann weitermachen wer möchte.


----------



## jhkl7 (27 Dez. 2011)

"Zentrale, bitte melden." - "Nennen Sie mich nicht Zentrale, 91." - "Dann nennen Sie mich nicht 91, Zentrale!"


----------



## DER SCHWERE (28 Dez. 2011)

Super Troopers - Die Superbullen​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (6 Mai 2012)

sorrx leute, hab das vergessen, das ich jetzt muss



*"Hier kriegen ja die Mäuse Schatten unter die Augen!"*​


----------



## talon010 (5 Juli 2012)

Hier kriegen ja die Mäuse Schatten unter die Augen!

Ist, glaube ich, aus Kokowäh mit Til Schweiger.

Hat keiner mehr Lust hier mitzuspielen, da der letzte Beitrag fast 2 Monate her ist.

talon


----------



## DER SCHWERE (5 Juli 2012)

antwort ist richtig als o mach bitte weiter
:thx:​


----------



## Babs (23 Sep. 2012)

Dann versuche ich mal nen neuen Anfang 

*"Der stinkt nicht mehr so wie früher. Hat der etwa geduscht?"*​


----------



## German123 (25 Sep. 2012)

Einer der Wixxer-Filme, mir fällt nur der Name nicht ein. Lässt du "Wixxer Teil 2" gelten?


----------



## Babs (25 Sep. 2012)

German123 schrieb:


> Einer der Wixxer-Filme, mir fällt nur der Name nicht ein. Lässt du "Wixxer Teil 2" gelten?



Aber klar :thumbup:, du machst weiter


----------



## German123 (26 Sep. 2012)

Wunderbar. :WOW:



> Alle Zeit der Welt mit dir, wäre nicht genug...aber beginnen wir mit für immer..


----------



## Babs (26 Sep. 2012)

*Breaking Dawn ?*​


----------



## kfeeras (6 Okt. 2012)

Twilight!
"Das ist keine Höhle"


----------



## dkdcc (12 Okt. 2012)

kfeeras schrieb:


> "Das ist keine Höhle"



Das hört sich nach "Star Wars - Das Imperium schlägt zurück" an.


----------



## alexkingston (30 März 2013)

That's a good one


----------



## Planschi (8 Aug. 2013)

und woher stammt dieser Satz ?

" Sie sind der Boss. Wenn jemand reinkommt, was tut er dann - Er stört den Boss ! "


----------



## Hehnii (26 Aug. 2013)

Planschi schrieb:


> und woher stammt dieser Satz ?
> 
> " Sie sind der Boss. Wenn jemand reinkommt, was tut er dann - Er stört den Boss ! "



Ich denke mal das ist der Film "Didi – Der Doppelgänger" von 1984....oder? 
Übrigens ein sehr guter Film von Didi.


----------



## Hehnii (15 Sep. 2013)

Da "Planschi" schon seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit nicht auf meinen Lösungsvorschlag reagiert, werde ich in Absprache mit einem "Mod" das Filmzitateratethread fortsetzen.
Du, "Planschi", kannst aber trotzdem, wenn Du wieder auf dieser Seite bist, antworten ob ich richtig lag.

Hier also jetzt mein Zitat:

"Wie tief unter der Erde sind wir hier eigentlich?" "Tief genug um unten rauszufallen."


----------



## mrquake (21 Sep. 2013)

Der 13te Krieger



> Nimm den besten Orgasmus, den du je hattest, multipliziere ihn mal tausend, und du bist noch nicht mal nah dran!


----------



## Hehnii (21 Sep. 2013)

mrquake schrieb:


> Der 13te Krieger



Der 13te Krieger ist richtig.:thumbup:
Dann bist Du jetzt dran.


----------



## mrquake (22 Sep. 2013)

ok, habe schon oben, wegend er Übersicht nochmal: 



> Nimm den besten Orgasmus, den du je hattest, multipliziere ihn mal tausend, und du bist noch nicht mal nah dran!



:thx:


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Sep. 2013)

Der ist einfach

TRAINSPOTTING


----------



## mrquake (22 Sep. 2013)

absolut korrekt  
Du bist dran!


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Sep. 2013)

Oh cool, hier ist das nächste



> Da dies ein Milchvieh-Betrieb ist, darf ich wohl annehmen, dass Sie Milch haben?


----------



## mrquake (22 Sep. 2013)

Nicht ganz sicher: Inglourious Basterds ?


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Sep. 2013)

mrquake schrieb:


> Nicht ganz sicher: Inglourious Basterds ?



:thumbup: jo richtig gegoogel.. geraten


----------



## mrquake (22 Sep. 2013)

never ever :damnpc:

next one:



> Es gibt nichts mächtigeres als den Wunsch eines kleinen Jungen...Außer des Apache Kampfhubschraubers. Ein Apache Kampfhubschrauber hat Maschienengewehre und Raketen an Board...Er ist mit unzähligen Waffen bestückt ! Eine wahre Todesmaschiene.


----------



## Hehnii (22 Sep. 2013)

Das kann nur "Ted" sein.


----------



## Hehnii (25 Okt. 2013)

Ich mach mal weiter.
Ich gehe davon aus das meine letzte Antwort richtig ist. 

Hier also mein Zitat:

..............*Frage Verständigung?*


Na dann legt mal los!


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Ich glaube es ist ein wenig Hilfe nötig. 
Der Gesuchte ist ein US-amerikanischer Film aus dem Jahre 1997. 
Na, klingelt es?


----------



## voodooo1 (21 Dez. 2013)

ich glaube es ist noch mehr Hilfe nötig


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Die Szene spielt im Cockpit eines Flugzeugs. Na?


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Dez. 2013)

Con Air?


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> Con Air?



Nein, ein anderes bekanntes Flugzeug.


----------



## Toolman (23 Dez. 2013)

Air Force One


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Toolman schrieb:


> Air Force One



Richtig Tool. :WOW:
Du bist der nächste.


----------



## Toolman (23 Dez. 2013)

Gut, weiter geht's mit was einfachem denke ich 



> Willst du dir ein Omelett backen, musst du vorher Eier knacken!


----------



## Akrueger100 (23 Dez. 2013)

Das muß Kesseln?


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Dez. 2013)

Noch keine Ahnung, aber wie ich Tool kenne, irgendwas mit Bruce, Arnie oder Sly?


----------



## Toolman (24 Dez. 2013)

'Das muss kesseln' ist es nicht 



dianelized13 schrieb:


> Noch keine Ahnung, aber wie ich Tool kenne, irgendwas mit Bruce, Arnie oder Sly?



Damit liegst du schonmal garnicht sooo falsch...


----------



## MetalFan (24 Dez. 2013)

Wenn es von einem der Genannten sein sollte... Stammt es vielleicht aus Last Action Hero?


----------



## Toolman (24 Dez. 2013)

Das ging ja schnell...

Gut geraten


----------



## MetalFan (24 Dez. 2013)

Auch ein blindes Huhn...!  

Weiter geht's:



> Ab sofort halbe Ration und für das nächste halbe Jahr Dunkelhaft. Dunkelheit wirkt Wunder bei schlechtem Gedächtnis.



Stammt aus einem der "besten" Filme aller Zeiten!


----------



## Hehnii (26 Dez. 2013)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Auch ein blindes Huhn...!
> 
> Weiter geht's:
> 
> ...



Also auch ein blindes Korn wir mal von einem Huhn gefressen.  

Ich sage mal: "Mit stählerner Faust" vielleicht?
Wobei ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, das dieser Film für Dich zu den Besten aller Zeiten zählt.


----------



## MetalFan (26 Dez. 2013)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Ich sage mal: "Mit stählerner Faust" vielleicht?



Das ist nicht der gesuchte Film.

Zwei Hinweise: der (verstorbene) Hauptdarsteller war auch ein begeisterter (Hobby)Rennfahrer und der Film spielt auf einer Insel.


----------



## Robe22 (26 Dez. 2013)

"Flucht von Alcatraz" ?


----------



## MetalFan (26 Dez. 2013)

Robe22 schrieb:


> "Flucht von Alcatraz" ?



Auch nicht der gesuchte Film.


----------



## Sachse (26 Dez. 2013)

Steve McQueen in *Papillon*


----------



## MetalFan (26 Dez. 2013)

Sachse schrieb:


> Steve McQueen in *Papillon*



Es ist Papillon! :thumbup:


----------



## Sachse (27 Dez. 2013)

muss ich dir zustimmen, der ist auch in meiner top 10 List of alltime best movies



> "Der Entdecker darf sich doch einen Namen aussuchen, oder?" - "Ja, das ist korrekt." - "Ok, dann möchte ich ihn nach meiner Frau "Dottie" bennen. Sie ist eine hinterhältige Giftschlange, die einem das Mark aus den Knochen saugt!"


----------



## Toolman (29 Dez. 2013)

*Armageddon*

Musste kurz überlegen ob's nicht vielleicht doch aus Deep Impact war, aber da hieß das Ding 'Wolf-Biederman'


----------



## Sachse (31 Dez. 2013)

Mr. Film Toll hat natürlich Recht, ist aus Armageddon

doch zu einfach gewesen


----------



## Toolman (31 Dez. 2013)

das liegt nur daran, dass ich den schon viel zu oft gesehen hab 

Und hier ein neues Zitat:



> Realistisch gesehn: Wenn du die Tragik des Todes verdrängst, den Schrecken der Situation ignorierst, den ganzen Haufen ethisch-moralischer Scheiße nicht beachtest, der dir ins Hirn geschmiert worden ist seit du denken kannst, was bleibt noch übrig? Was? Genau! Ein Problem von hundert und fünf Pfund.


----------



## Hehnii (5 Jan. 2014)

Toolman schrieb:


> das liegt nur daran, dass ich den schon viel zu oft gesehen hab
> 
> Und hier ein neues Zitat:



Hört sich irgendwie nach einer Komödie an.


----------



## Toolman (6 Jan. 2014)

Scheinbar doch zu schwer 

Mit Komödie liegst du schonmal nicht ganz falsch, hier noch ein Hinweis:
Es ist ein Film aus den späten 90er Jahren


----------



## Hehnii (8 Jan. 2014)

Toolman schrieb:


> Scheinbar doch zu schwer
> 
> Mit Komödie liegst du schonmal nicht ganz falsch, hier noch ein Hinweis:
> Es ist ein Film aus den späten 90er Jahren



Späte 90er Jahre? Da war ich noch ganz jung. 
Kann ich also nicht wissen.


----------



## Toolman (17 Jan. 2014)

Noch ne Hilfe: Cameron Diaz spielt eine der Hauptrollen


----------



## Hehnii (17 Jan. 2014)

Cameron Diaz, späte 90er und Komödie....Da fällt mir der Film: "Verrückt nach Mary" ein.
Na? Hab ich recht?


----------



## Toolman (17 Jan. 2014)

Nein, leider falsch


----------



## Akrueger100 (25 Jan. 2014)

Könnte es Very Bad Things sein ?


----------



## Toolman (25 Jan. 2014)

Hat sich ja doch noch jemand erbarmt...

Ja, du hast recht. es ist Very Bad Things. Du darfst weitermachen


----------



## Akrueger100 (25 Jan. 2014)

Tja ich schätze dann haben sie reichlich scheiße am Hacken


----------



## Pichri (25 Jan. 2014)

Blues Brothers


----------



## Akrueger100 (25 Jan. 2014)

Pichri schrieb:


> Blues Brothers



*Richtig war wohl zu Leicht*


----------



## Pichri (25 Jan. 2014)

:WOW:

Juhu



> "Du hast das Gefühl du existierst gar nicht. Bis er dir in die Augen schaut, deine Hand nimmt, oder meinetwegen einen Witz auf deine Kosten reißt. Hauptsache allen ist klar, dass du ihm gehörst. Nur ihm allein."


----------



## Hehnii (23 Feb. 2014)

"P.S. Ich liebe Dich" vielleicht?  P.S.: Tipp von meinem Koch!


----------



## General (28 Sep. 2014)

kommt den keine antwort von pichri???


----------



## EgonM (1 Nov. 2014)

P.S. Ich liebe Dich - Filmzitate

Ich hoffe das genügt als Bestätigung, damit Hehnii weitermachen kann


----------



## Robe22 (1 Nov. 2014)

EgonM schrieb:


> P.S. Ich liebe Dich - Filmzitate
> 
> Ich hoffe das genügt als Bestätigung, damit Hehnii weitermachen kann




Der Meinung bin ich auch


----------



## Hehnii (2 Nov. 2014)

Nach gefühlten 2 Jahren mache ich dann mal weiter. 

Hier das Zitat:

"Ich habe Orte gesehen, da waren die Mädchen ausgesprochen hübsch. Dann gab es Orte, da waren die Mädchen absolut hässlich. Aber in diesem Nest scheint es gar keine Mädchen zu geben."

Ist von einem meiner Lieblingsfilme.


----------



## Max100 (3 Nov. 2014)

Die glorreichen Sieben?


----------



## EgonM (3 Nov. 2014)

Hört sich tatsächlich sehr nach Western an


----------



## Hehnii (3 Nov. 2014)

Max100 schrieb:


> Die glorreichen Sieben?



Gut gegoogelt Max! 

Ist absolut richtig. :thumbup: 

Hast den Film schon gesehen? Ist zwar alt, aber wirklich nicht schlecht.


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2014)

"wat`iss hier los, Revolution ??

*Kultserie !!!!!*...........müsste jeder kennen:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Max100 (4 Nov. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Gut gegoogelt Max!
> 
> Ist absolut richtig. :thumbup:
> 
> Hast den Film schon gesehen? Ist zwar alt, aber wirklich nicht schlecht.



Na, wer hat denn DEN Film noch nicht gesehen , als der raus kam stand noch nicht mal die Mauer


----------



## Max100 (4 Nov. 2014)

Dann mach ich jetzt weiter:

"Wir wissen das. Die Chinesen wissen, dass wir es wissen. Aber wir tun immer so, als ob wir es nicht wissen und die Chinesen tun immer so, als ob sie glauben, dass wir es nicht wissen. Aber sie wissen, dass wir es wissen. Also wissen es alle."


Jetzt ihr


----------



## EgonM (8 Nov. 2014)

Ich musste ja erst an einen Bond-Film denken, aber dafür ist das Zitat etwas platt 

Ich vermute mal irgendwas trashiges? Arnold Schwarzenegger vielleicht?


----------



## Max100 (8 Nov. 2014)

Ist es nicht, aber Action ist es


----------



## Manticor (31 Dez. 2014)

aus dem gleichen Film ist auch "Geilheit wird bestraft."


----------



## Leglove (2 März 2015)

"Das hier ist ein sauberes Etablissement"
"Du hast ein LSD Labor unter dem Dach"

Fack ju Göhte


----------



## kloboy (2 Dez. 2016)

Ist aus einem Buch.. Sherlock Holmes..:
"...Mein Geist kann Stillstand nicht ertragen", sagte er. " Wenn er stagniert, wird er rebellisch. Geben Sie mir Probleme, geben Sie mir Arbeit, geben sie mir den unverständlichsten Geheimtext oder die komplizierteste Analyse, und ich bin in meinem Element, fühle mich wohl und kann dann auf künstliche Reizmittel verzichten. Aber ich verabscheue es, in eintöniger Routine dahinzuleben. Ich brauche geistigen Höhenflug. Darum habe ich mir auch einen besonderen Beruf gewählt..." (Das Zeichen der Vier, Anfang des 1. Kapitel)


----------



## kloboy (2 Dez. 2016)

Star Trek Beyond:
Scotty: Ich hab eine Idee, aber dazu brauche ich Ihre Erlaubnis.
Kirk: Wozu brauchen Sie meine Erlaubnis?
Scotty: Naja, wenn ich Mist baue will ich, dass es nicht nur meine Schuld ist.


----------

